# Am I alone?



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes....I do all the time. I have trouble retaining information as it is. I am a new knitter, haven't knitted since almost 30 years ago when my children were small. I am deluged with all the new knittint techniques,new terms,new yarns. It is like learning from scratch again.

So, don't feel alone....I do understand. Good luck with your endeavors...I hope we can both get to the point where we look at a pattern and underrstand every stitch, every technique.LOL

Happy New Year to you!!

MaryKathryn


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Could you go to your LYS to get some help? Use youtube.
See if the local library has a knitting group. Or see if you live near me. I'm just outside of Cleveland. Some have said I'm a pretty good teacher.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

youtube.com has a vast amount of visual tutorials.
Just type what you are looking for into the search box.
Also if you do a "google" search other tutorials will come up.

The secret to following a pattern (in my opinion) is to take it slow and easy. You can get through it.
Most patterns are written/printed in such a way that all the directions run into each other. 
I have to re-write out the pattern for ease of reading and following the directions.
Everything that is written between comas (for example)are separate steps.

I am sure others here will pipe in their thoughts.

I have run into patterns that state as EASY, but yah...only to the designer! HEHE :>)


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Could you go to your LYS to get some help? Use youtube.
> See if the local library has a knitting group. Or see if you live near me. I'm just outside of Cleveland. Some have said I'm a pretty good teacher.


We don't have a LYS we only have the cooperate craft stores or the internet. I didn't think about the library. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there. Hey, you are not an idiot! As you are a new knitter, lots of the abbreviations will be hard to understand & confusing at first. It is like learning a new language! Lol! Anything you don"t understand, You only need to ask & someone on here will have an answer for you. Never feel afraid to ask questions! There are LOTS of friendly people on here to help. Good luck & enjoy your new skill.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I understand what you are saying, but if you need things to be written in layman's terms, the designers seem to delight in tripping us up. You've got the wrong hobby... the only problem here is that you are trying to run before you can walk. Have you made scarves? dishcloths? (okay, not my favorite, either)...but how about sampler squares? Make a whole bunch of 4 inch squares with different patterns in them and then use as coasters or stitch together for doll quilts. the point being that you have to make simple stuff first...and an Easy Sweater is not a beginner's project... you will become used to the language and abbreviations slowly, taking you to the next level as you are ready. If you have actually managed to make a sweater, you're doing fine! was it top down? they really are the simplest to do... and if you can give us a pattern link (stick with the free patterns for awhile so you can share the pattern for us)...and then tell us specifically what you are having trouble with, there are some really talented teachers here... someone will be able to help you and you will get that help faster if you are specific about which abbreviation, which term, which technique is giving you trouble.

In the meantime, not knowing if you need these or not, here are 3 of the most useful sites i have found. one is a stitch dictionary, which will show you the name, the picture and the way to do hundreds of pretty stitches so that next straight scarf will be possible. the next is an abbreviations dictionary and it is really comprehensive. i cannot promise you it will have every abbr. every used, but it will have a LOT.... more than any other site i have ever seen. and the last is demonstrating the appearance and the method to make matching increases and decreases. (matching because we want the different sides of apparel to be symetrical)... it is especially helpful because it has videos for every st in both english and continental methods... (learn the KRL and KLL.. commonly called lifted increases or mother-daughter increases...invisible and easy to do with no holes)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/increases 
bookmark them if you don't have them already...there is a wealth of information in them for those times when we're all asleep...


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

You are perhaps trying to read the pattern as a whole...try knitting each line at a time without trying to forsee what the next line is going to be. Hope this is helpful


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

it also may have something to do with how many you have cast on..?? if the pattern calls for a particular amt. say mult of 10n + 3 or something ...and you don't have the right amt. on...your pattern will not come out correctly


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

deemail said:


> CLewis said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?
> ...


Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had the same problems from time to time. That is why when I sell a pattern to a customer I tell them they can get back to me with any questions.
I don't think you have the wrong hobby, maybe just the wrong instructions. Some of the books make it sound more complicated than it is. Usually, if you break it down step by step, it's easier. I have also found that the newer patterns have come out with new names for the same old stitches.
Good luck - just stick with it.


----------



## amcarver (Dec 18, 2011)

I am a hairstylist and i to am a visual person. I dont think you have chosen the wrong hobby I bought a book to teach me how to knit and I still have questions and there are people on the web and in groups that will help you put things in layman terms so dont worry. Im on a group on fb and someone translated a pattern i needed help with that was a freebie into terms i understood and i am very grateful.


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

I have felt very "stupid" at times because I can get very confused and turned around on a so-called siimple pattern: I found that if I took a pencil and made hash marks every 3 or 4 stitches, it helped break down the pattern and kept me on track. I also used a pencil to make a check mark beside each row as I did it, to keep the rows in order. I made it through graduate school with a Masters degree, so I know I'm not stupid!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

No you have not chosen the wrong hobby!! Love knitting and we're here to help. Don't get frustrated, just like the above posts said, take it one row at a time. If you run into something you don't understand, ask or go online for further information. 

Best of luck, you're doing fine....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the same problem, but do ok with crochet patterns. There are a lot of good free tutorials on youtube and also at my fav, http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials
Good luck!!


CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


 :thumbup:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am self taught but when I was learning there were not all these resources available. I had a simple little booklet put out by Boye company which makes needles and hooks. My point being that you are probably "surrounded" by conflicting information. According to some sources, there are 8 different ways to knit. 

I like the videos on Youtube. I would find a "teacher" that I like, and stick with his/her method until you feel comfortable. Then branch out to other methods. Any method will work for any pattern. It's up to you what you feel comfortable with.

As to a pattern marked "easy", what is easy to one person, is difficult to another. I have fought for weeks on an easy project and finished intermediate projects in a week. And some patterns are just poorly written. So once someone helps you, it becomes easy. 

Don't judge yourself or get frustrated. My modus operandi to is find several patterns that I like, and do the guage swatches in pattern. This will help me decide whether I like making the project. It's not a perfect tool, but is helpful. (Sometimes I want a challenge, and sometimes I just want to knit.)

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice advice bsaito.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 60 years, and still have trouble with some things. I see a pattern with a stitch, and think thats a new one, and yet if I continue with it, line by line, I find I have done it before but under another name. Confusing.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone earlier said it and it is worth repeating. You are a very smart person in the field of specific expertise. You are expecting to be that skillful in knitting without the basics because you are a skillful person. Each skill has it's own bootcamp and you must complete boot camp to progress to the next level. You are capable. Keep doing the basics and working up to try other techniques. Do ask questions here on KP and from other knitters you find in person (you never know where you will find them). Be open to learning more all the time. In six months to a year you will find you know more than you thought you would and will still need to learn more. The difference will be that you are more capable of learning those techniques in a year than you are today. Be patient will yourself.

Keep having fun.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Youtube saved me! On my loom knitting and hopefullyon my needle knitting soon...


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I am a new knitter too and I felt the same way to begin with. I started making dish cloths and practicing different stitches, then I moved on to simple scarfs, cowls, and hats. I have ordered books off of this site to help me learn more about knitting and I also watch online videos. Don't give up! Take each pattern one stitch at a time. Practice simple squares....I have learned a lot that way. I have also learned that on some sites easy doesn't mean the same as beginner. I just read through the whole pattern before I decide to use it, to make sure I understand the whole thing. I have found a very enjoyable hobby, and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi CLewis, I empathsize because I have trouble with patterns too. Often I just use the pattern as a guide then strike out on my own. Makes for some interesting errors and sometimes good stuff comes out. This is what i have found helpful if I am to use a pattern: Online, I save it and make it big and space it out. I use colour to make it clear and easy to read. Printing, I make it big and put lots of white space on the page before I print it and use highlighters a lot after it is printed. I make notes as I go. It has to look good and often patterns online are squished to save space I guess. So I make changes to make it eye and focus and concentration edible. If it is crowded or in tiny print I lose interest very quickly.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

CLewis said:


> Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.


Okay, now I've been unintentionally sarcastic....I did not mean you couldn't do this... see all the things i thought you should do to remedy your problem? I never meant you picked the wrong hobby...i meant that you picked the wrong hobby if you thought it was gonna be easy....that just means keep going.... I am sorry....i did not mean to discourage you.... you're just wanting to do what you see the ladies on this site turn in pix of... and maybe other knitters in your life... but I've been knitting for 55 years and my neighbor is my age and right at the same time knitting..... can you imagine how many knitters have helped us in that accumulated 110 yrs of knitting???? Maybe you need to sit down and list all the things you HAVE learned about knitting. I bet the list is long but you just learned them one at a time and haven't realized how much it really is... learn something new today, maybe a new stitch, and plug on tomorrow... it will be fun, regardless, and you will have some nice things to wear and use in the meantime...


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

You'll get there! Remember the first time you groomed a dog? Cleaned its ears? Shaved it down? It's a learn as you go thing, just like grooming. One thing that may help is to use the smallest sticky notes you can find and put one under one small section, work that, move the sticky note over, repeat . . . above all, be patient with yourself!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

whackydo said:


> You are perhaps trying to read the pattern as a whole...try knitting each line at a time without trying to forsee what the next line is going to be. Hope this is helpful


I agree! just take 1 row at a time. Remember, its a relaxing hobby, not a race. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> > You are perhaps trying to read the pattern as a whole...try knitting each line at a time without trying to forsee what the next line is going to be. Hope this is helpful
> ...


Same here. I cover the next line with a sticky note....


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally, I've found that I can generally get a tutorial on about anything knitting related on you tube. It's helped me through a bunch of misconceptions about projects and has really helped me advance my skills. And if that fails, I can ask at the wonderful knitting group that I go to at the local library every Wednesday night - all ages and skill levels willing to share their knowledge!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I have that problem too. Thank goodness for Utube visuals--I guess that why they have them, for people like us. Please don't feel alone. But these people at KP are very patient in understanding that.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

If I read a pattern right through it generally scares me to death. I love to knit.
First read the abbreviations only. Once you know what they mean if you like the look of the pattern, you have all the materials you need then let's get started.
Too many times I have been freaked out by reading it through. But when I pick up those sticks and do one row at a time and go back to read the abbreviation of something like SSK (google if I have to!) then bravely continue on.
Did you know there are only two stitches to knitting? That is knit and purl. 
Once you have mastered those two the rest is just a combination of those two stitches.
Go on! Surprise yourself!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just want to reiterate that it is importnt to look at what you have learnt NOT what you can't do. You need to walk before you run (well most of us do, I aactually literally ran before I walked!). Everthing you do will have some of its own language, and it takes time to learn it (and just as you contine to learn new words in English so you will always learn new words and meanings in knitting). I'm sure that when you started dog grooming there were terms etc you didn't know which are now second nature to you. Its like learning to read or to read music if you ever did that. All those squiggles on the page make no sense unless you can read them but they become and more natural with use. Many have given suggestions to help make it easier, but perseverance will be needed along with help from various sources.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi have you tried www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting glossary? It shows most of the terms used and explains them. There are also videos for some of them in both english and continental styles good luck


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm also a visual learner. I started knitting about 5 years ago and started with a booklet (Leisure Arts) that my friend Linda (who knits) gave me. I did OK with scarves (Linda & I knit for charity). Linda only does knit & purl. When I tried to move on to other stitches I was still learning from a book. Once I found that I can look at stitches on the internet I started learning a lot of new stitches. I still can call Linda when I run into a problem and we can "talk it out" and figure it out.

Don't be concerned if you have trouble with "easy" patterns. They are not all the same level and one persons idea of easy is not the same as others. It felt good when I was able to figure out an "intermediate" pattern. When I run into an "easy" pattern that I have trouble with I just figure they have labeled it the wrong level!

So don't give up. There are tons of patterns to try. Watch and learn!


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

You are not alone. I have been knitting for 50+ years, and still have problems with patterns. give me a picture of the the item and I can work it out. I too get confused with the terminology of these new patterns.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I am also a visual learner. I have trouble envisioning what something will look like (or supposed to look like) before it's finished. So for me, it's better if I just do what the pattern tells me to do and not read ahead, just take one step at a time and do exactly what the pattern tells you to do. This works for me!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Good Morning to you too! I know exactly what you mean! I'm a visual learner and add ADD to it and knitting can be a challenge. HOWEVER, the things I've found to help are these:

I scan all my patterns and enlarge to a size that suits me.
Then I can track through them with a ruler and mark off each line.
I also copy any pattern that I download to a word processor program and enlarge the type and then use the edit feature to put the intructions into separate lines, double spaced. 
I also sit with my laptop and youtube different teachers there for any new stitich that I don't understand. I then sit with the laptop playing the video and knit along with the teacher. I save the link to my desktop in case I have to find it again.

Good luck! I know you can do it!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Where is Cootamundra?


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Where is Cootamundra?


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think you have the wrong hobby either. Everybody learns differently, and you are a visual learner. The online videos should be very helpful for you. And the hash marks are a good idea too! Be patient with yourself, be kind to yourself, and make full use of this forum... we're here for you.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my favorite lines when teaching anyone to knit is "read between the comma's" Don't try to read and comprehend too much all at once.

There is a book called "Knitting for Dummies". One of my students got this book and then knit herself a sweater by going to the book when she had a problem with her pattern. When she finished the sweater, she brought it to show me. She did a great job.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my favorite lines when teaching anyone to knit is "read between the comma's" Don't try to read and comprehend too much all at once.

There is a book called "Knitting for Dummies". One of my students got this book and then knit herself a sweater by going to the book when she had a problem with her pattern. When she finished the sweater, she brought it to show me. She did a great job.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, please don't give up. Knitting is so comforting and truly enjoyable. My heart goes out to you. 

You have received very good advice, with the exception of "having picked the wrong hobby". View any and all stitches on Youtube, read the pattern line by line.. break it up, if necessary, etc. And, most importantly, ask questions...specific question here in this forum, that's filled with people that are very willing to help and assist you complete your pattern of choice. 

You are NOT an idiot! I know pattern can look daunting; but with patience, you can break it down so that you can understand it. Trust me... and ask us for specific help. Don't give up.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Could you go to your LYS to get some help? Use youtube.
> See if the local library has a knitting group. Or see if you live near me. I'm just outside of Cleveland. Some have said I'm a pretty good teacher.


I to have experienced what you are going through. I am completely grateful for these groups because everyone is so helpful... though I do have trouble with some of the acronyms... like LYS :shock: Just what is LYS??? :|


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweetie, don't give up on knitting. Like learning to groom and show dogs it takes time and patience. Most of all patience. Spend time watching the Youtube videos and get yourself a good beginning knitting book that lists abbreviations. We're all here to help if we can, beginners included, so don't be afraid to ask. There is no such thing as a dumb question!


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Super suggestions that are up so far. I would vote for youtube.com, as I use it all the time with new things. I agree that there are "easy" patterns, and then there are "easy" patterns for a specific type of item. The designer assigns this difficulty degree, and it could be an easy sweater pattern, for example, which includes increases, decreases, cast ons, cast offs, which a beginner might not have done at all.

You may also want to check with a senior center, retirement home, or a local Church - older people would not only help you as much as you want, but they would LOVE the company and APPRECIATE being asked to share their knowledge. What a win-win situation there.


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm finding the same frustration with crocheting.I had heard many years ago that knitting was more user friendly regarding the use of patterns and easy to understand directions.I truly was considering putting my crochet hooks away and taking out my knitting needles but it seems as though the same issues are now with the knitting patterns as well.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

marilynflynn said:


> I'm finding the same frustration with crocheting.I had heard many years ago that knitting was more user friendly regarding the use of patterns and easy to understand directions.I truly was considering putting my crochet hooks away and taking out my knitting needles but it seems as though the same issues are now with the knitting patterns as well.


I think it is all in what you are used to. I have been knitting for 60 years and am just now trying to teach myself crochet. I can do the basic single and double for a chain or something simple, but add a written pattern and I run into trouble. I have been trying to do it from comma to comma. It is slow, slower than I want but hopefully it will come. I figure if others can do it, I can too. I just need patience.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

No,No,No, you have not chosen the wrong craft. It takes alot of practice, making mistakes, lots of pulling out of stitches, lots of "cussing", "kicking", and "screaming", but, you will prevail. If you are as you say, you cannot give up and let something beat you. I understand about being visual, I too am visual, which is a gift in a way, because you can look at something and see it in knitting, like fabrics, and toys, and other things. Just keep practicing. I think someone has told you about the squares. That is a great way to learn how to read a pattern, and remember that each step has a comma at the end, also you might try to work from a charted pattern. You just hang in there and you will win!!!! And, you will have such fun learning. JUST RELAX.


----------



## Gertie (Jan 3, 2012)

I am new to this forum, but I have found it very helpful. Youtube is great too. I have found that if you can print out your pattern and then you can mark up that pattern or highlight it when you have finished a row of stitching. Good Luck and don't give up.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh clewis...alllll the time. when i fist began knitting i thought it was a foreign language! but my mother would say learn the abbreviations..then do exactly as it says! which works most of the time! but still i get con-founded! keep trying it gets better.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't give up... I uses to get so flustered I would literally forget to breath. ..no kidding....but I just kept at it and knowing most of the time I am a half intelligent person I knew I could figure it out..
Been three years and I can read almost any pattern, ( I admit that charts still have me turning blue and gasping as I have forgotten to take a breath)...lol
What I am meandering on about is....
stick with it, Ans remember to breath! 

Good luck to ya,
DEW


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You've gotten a lot of good advice already so I can only add this to encourage you to stick with it. I kept reading blogs here and there where designers were constantly told their designs are "brilliant", their books are "brilliant" and THEY are "brilliant." I got so sick of reading that one word that one day I asked myself, "WHAT do I have to do to be "brilliant? KNIT LACE?"

Up till then, I'd kept a strong longing to knit lace under control. I decided if someone could think up a design and write down a pattern, then I most certainly could figure out how they did it. I ordered patterns for three wimples, the appropriate ADDI circ and the fine yarn to knit them, determined to knit them no matter HOW HARD the instructions were.

It didn't take long to knit the wimples. Two went to my daughters, another to my granddaughter and I ordered more yarn to make one for a friend. The lace patterns fascinated me and - much to my surprise - I discovered that exasperation with myself was only that... exasperation. I had reversed it in my imagination to BRILLIANT, and it WORKED! I BELIEVED I could do it and MASTERED it! YOU can, too. BELIEVE it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I learn by doing. Once I catch on I know what to do the next time. Don't give up !


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

No, you didn't pick wrong hobby. Hang in there. There are a couple things that still throw me off - I have to read the instructions line by line. OMG. Sometimes i have to draw it out. It's reminds me of learning a new language. Pretty soon you'll be flying along. 
One thing for sure - when you get to a point that you're blocked by instructions - there are plenty of experts on this forum that would help you. Just hollar.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

We don't have a LYS we only have the cooperate craft stores or the internet. I didn't think about the library. Thanks for your suggestions![/quote]

When you go to the library..snatch up a knitting book by Elizabeth Zimmerman..she will teach you how to think about knitting in a new way and is good at explaining things...at first, if you find one of her books..just read it..without trying anything..she is funny and this will relax you..the more you read the more you will understand..


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I, too, am a visual person; I need to see clearly what I am to do. What I have found to work for me is to "blindly" follow the instructions in the pattern, and eventually, I will "see" what I am supposed to do. Sometimes that means "frogging," but then, I have learned for the next time. For socks, I have a pattern in my head that works for me and my feet. I use the stitch design from whatever pattern I choose, and make it conform to what works for my feet. Yes, I am stingy; i have only knitted socks for me and a few pairs of baby socks.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.[/quote]

PLEASE. PLEASE don't get discouraged! I am a visual learner as well and youtube has helped tremendously. I search the abbrev or stitch and a vidoe on how to pops up. You have to look at a pattern one line at a time and let the mystery unfold. Don't try to visualize the patterns before they form. After some more experience, you will start to see why things are written the way they are and you will "see" it better! Don't give up!


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

sometimes i have someone else read it to me and it seem to make more sense. and some times patterns just don't work. good luck


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh yeah and don't forget WWW.Knittinghelp.com
Best knitting site for easy to follow directions


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! You have not picked the WRONG hobby. Knitting, like every art form, is a process! Did your accomplishments in your dog grooming all happen with your first project? I have been knitting a long time, but I am always learning new ways...thanks to KP, etc.. Many on this site have shared tales of grief and joy with the product, but the secret is in enjoying the process/ the learning experience while creating something. The (perfect) product will be your own creative expression.


----------



## msdeegurl (Oct 9, 2011)

You are not alone I am a fairly new knitter to ..sometimes patterns are not easy to read(or just make no sense). I Took a couple of classes to help me understand the basics.
The Best thing is you have KP to help if you post the pattern here these fine knitters will break it down and having you knitting in no time. goodluck


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

k1p2yossk

This is sort of what I used to see (and sometimes still do!) and then I took a pad/pencil and wrote out: k1 p2

And did it. Then wrote out: yo ssk

And did it.

In other words - pretend that I am learning a new procedure and have to do it slowly.

Ever notice how babies just get up and walk?

Well, they don't! First they learn to turn over, then they learn to turn back, then they learn to crawl, then they learn to stand holding on -- bet you get the idea as it all pertains to learning anything new!

Go slowly.

My piano teacher told me: if you can't play it slowly and correctly you cannot play it correctly faster.

Give yourself gentle pats on the back for all that you have done! Do not attack yourself for things you have yet to do.

I'm a Buckeye.


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for many years and also have the same problem. When I am making something using a new pattern, I print the pattern in large print then paste the pattern on large index cards; it makes it easier for me to follow because I don't have a large piece of paper to contend with.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

You also need to understand that all patterns are not written correctly. It took me a long time to realize this. I was down on myself because I could not get certian patterns to turn out right, going over and over it, ripping out and starting over. I would finally realize that it was the pattern, not me.

Keep it up. You'll get it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And how! Even though I have been knitting for almost 50 years!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

You are not alone. I have been knitting for over 40 years and it just depends on the person writing the pattern. I am learning (from some KP members) to take it one stitch at a time and one line at a time. I know how you feel. Some patterns are so wordy it gets confusing. There are some very helpful people on KP so if you have a question about a pattern just ask. You will be amazed how quickly they jump into action.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


Sweetie, you never have to feel alone. I've been knitting for almost 40 years, and still have a problem sometimes understanding what is being done in a pattern. Sometimes the pattern just isn't all that clear, so what I do is go to a visual demo like on Youtube or LionBrand.com, find the stitch I'm trying to gain insight on, and watch the demo for however many times it takes to actual get it...and I can finally understand what is being stated in the pattern.

Sometimes, a person sitting along side of you showing you might exhuberantly knit a little too fast for you to actually see what's being done. Some Youtube and Lionbrand videos demonstrate methods in a step by step, close up and personal way that you can actually gain understanding while you watch the very first time.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of yarn stores and high schools or senior centers (LOL!) have knitting classes or someone who is willing to sit and show you what to do with a difficult pattern. Sometimes we get "dense" and when we are shown by another how to do it it becomes "so easy!"


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I find that when I'm stuck on some thing ,I run tou YouTube. It a place that you can access anytime. Sometimes knitting if you have done it for a while is like spelling. Let me explain. We all learned to read and write a long time ago,and then to spell. But , have you ever been writeing something and gotten stuck on spelling a word that you know ,that you know?
I yell to who every is in the room with me"is this how you spell this word?"
That's how I think of YouTube. Somebody out there knows how to do what I need to see.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

CLewis---Some people are NOT knitters, but that may or may not apply to you. You are not too dense to learn this craft!! 

Not every designer can write an intelligent, readable/workable pattern to go with their absolutely wonderful design. Mistakes are made in the writing, the printing, or even the deciding what to include in the details of the pattern. Some assume that everything they know is known by every reader of that pattern ( by the very same name or abbreviation) and so things are left out of the written pattern.

Find yourself a real, live helper, teacher, or buddy who knits, whatever works for you and work along side them for a while---perhaps in a class or just the two of you. Find someone who is reasonably competent and take the learning process one step at a time. You can do this,too. And everyone here is willing to be of help to you.

Joy


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


CLewis, I am right there with you and that is exactly why I am 53 years old and a beginner at knitting! You are by far NOT alone! But with the help of these precious KPers and you tube, anything is possible to knit. It took me 4 months and asking a whole lotta questions to get things "sorted out" enough to figure out how to get a grip on the hat that brought me here in the first place.

You have all the support of the wonderful people from around the world here at your typing and knitting and crocheting finger tips. 

We will get to our destination as long as we don't give up or give out.

Looking forward to celebrating your success stories with you!

pearl


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.[/quote]
Hi, From another Professional Dog Groomer! I was learning crafts almost before I could walk, so to me things just always click into place real easy. I had to learn everything from books and old patterns which only had written instructions. The one tip that I can add is like the others. Take one phrase of the pattern at a time... and do that part then on to the next phrase of the pattern, etc. Yes, we see a beautiful animal under that crap that comes in but it is not the same in knitting or crafts. Grooming can be more closely compared to sculpture. A three dimensional thing. Knitting is only flat even though it can be made into something 3D it is always flat. One BIG advantage with crafts over grooming dogs is that when we are very frustrated we can throw the thing across a room and come back to it later.....Does not work well with the dogs.....Also look for Charted patterns that also have written instructions. They may make more sense to you. 
Eve in Minnesota
35 years grooming, 50 years crafting.....knit, crochet, tat, spin, kumihimo, weaving, plysplit braiding, netting, etc. etc, etc.....


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

What ever you do, don't quit. You will be so glad you didn't. I have an idea that you will find even one of your customers that know how to knit. Just look for one with a beautiful jacket on their dog.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't read the whole post C but I can tell you that I was even afraid of crochet because I couldn't read the patterns. One day last year I decided I wanted to learn to knit so I purchased an I taught myself how to knit kit with video. Before I knew it being so afraid to knit too I realized that I could read patterns. I have also just begun to read charts and understand how easy they are rather than the written pattern. I just wanted to share my story a bit with you because I didn't give up when it was so easy to do so. I had even gone so far as to learn to needle tat which was something that I have wanted to do for years and it is something my mother could never do. She can't knit either. But she crocheted and couldn't teach me how to read a pattern. A Knitters Bible helped me as I could go to it and look up the stitch and practice it. I am more of the hands on learner, but with utube and other tutorials I have learned so much. So stay positive and know you aren't alone. The light bulb will go off and you will see that you can do. Good Luck and don't be afraid to ask questions everyone here is just wonderful and will be there for you when you need them for advice and friendship.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I have knitted for a long time, but have never really gone beyond beginner for this reason. I have recently begun watching some of the tutorials, have purchased one online course, and have joined this group - all of which have helped. I just take it one step at a time, to learn something new in each pattern, etc. There is a group near me that I visit from time to time for help. Just keep trying - you will get to where you want to be.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I find that I can't read a pattern before I start knitting. They never make sense to me. It is a little easier after I actually start the project. If I come to something I don't understand, and I frequently do, it's only one item item at a time and is easier to deal with.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

CLewis said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > CLewis said:
> ...


I don't think you have the wrong hobby.Just take your time and use the knitting as a relaxing tool and it will all come to you.I promise.I am a self taught knitter by looking at books from my local library.I have been knitting for about 30+ years and I still have problems with some things.Just remember that here on KP you can find all the help you need.Lots of talented people here and someone is always ready to answer someone else's question.So take it easy.You will be a pro in no time.Good luck


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Of course, been knitting a long time and just discovered watching New Stitch a Day I've been doing the SKPO wrong all this time. He is doing a purl yarn over and I've done a knit YO all these years.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

deemail said:


> CLewis said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?
> ...


Thanks so much for these websites. I know they will come in handy! Dory


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

You are not alone. Remember when you first learned to groom? I bet mistakes were made. I just think of grooming as sculpting in fur and therefore knitting is sculpting in wool. When my Mom taught me to knit, she had me write out the pattern parts that I found difficult. You could see how the pattern should be. A visual tool. Perhaps that will help you.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Clewis, I have not read all the thread in this discussion and if this was covered I apologize. 

I have been knitting off and on (more on than off), for over 40 years. I still cannot read a pattern if I do not chart it. I am dyslexic and become totally lost in the written directions, I use symbols and abbreviation that work for me.

It is important IMHO to download a knitting dictionary/glossary. Keep it handy as you are learning. All patterns have an explanation of the stitches someplace within the pattern directions. Youtube is my constant companion when learning a new stitch. Also start off with simple stitches then graduate to the more complicated. 

When I started to make cables I could not get my head around the directions, the internet had not been 'invented' then, and it took me months to figure it out. Just a sample of my experience. 

Do not let anyone tell you what is or is not meant for you. If you enjoy it, it is meant for you. You may just have a little longer learning curve. Remember it is the journey not the destination that makes life interesting. 

Good luck


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I also am a visual learner with some things. I came back to knitting after many years of not knitting a year ago. Many new changes in how patterns are written and changes in doing some things from what I remember. But I am feeling confident in expanding my expirence from the past and the new techniquets now. I refer to Utube if I get stuck or to refresh my memory on something before I ask for help here on KP. Many times it is a new way of doing things to get the same result that I got years ago doing that same thing. So no you are not dumb or having a getting the concept problem. Besides you have KP to help you along. Just keep plugging along and you will get it. Don't let it discourage you. Sooner or later you will get it.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

My dear, you are not alone.
This happens all the time. 
My brain is like a sieve. Some times I find it so hard to grasp information and get to a part of pattern where I have to read it over and over before it sinks in and I can continue.
How do you think we learn new patterns? Everyone learns by their mistakes and then moves on.
Don't feel you're alone it's a part of learning.
And, when tired, stressed or ill that can make it near impossible to retain information.
Good Luck my knitting friend.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been knitting most of my (long) life & sometimes still get "thrown" by the instructions - mostly because I scan them & think "oh, I know what that is". Many years after I started knitting, I bought a basic knitting book - one that showed all the different cast on & bind off methods - had plain english explanations of the abbreviations, & good pics of different stitches. It was a godsend. I can't remember the name of the book now & gave it to a granddaughter many years ago, but I think it may have been a McCalls publication. Also, when I actually started using patterns other than the ones Grandma taught me, I wrote each line out in plain english on a separate file card, numbered that card & just worked through the cards for the pattern repeat. That helped me.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Stick with a certain brand of knitting book, like Lion Brand or beginner's books till you gain confidence in your work. Don't pick a pattern because it is stylish, start with the basics. Bernat has difficult patterns I find but Liesure Arts has simple to follow instructions with pictures.
We all learned by practicing and you will too.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

I too had trouble getting started and feel your frustration. What others consider easy, is rocket science for me. Pay attention to those pesky punctuation marks such as , or . It is real easy to ignore them and get lost in the words! By the way, after being a self taught knitter of five years, most days it seams I still can't count to three!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Yes, yes yes! That is ME too! I don't understand why knitting can't be explained in plain, simple terms. I'm too am a visual learner and have a terrible time visualizing what the pattern is telling me to do. When I figure it out or someone tells me what it means, I think, "Why in heaven's name dididn't they just say that?" It's frustrating.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with you about how some of the patterns are written. I can find help with the type of stitch and what the abbreviations mean. But right now I am stuck in the middle of a vest. The book is suppose to be for first time knitters, which I am not. After being thrilled witH how the back came out, the directions for the sides said follow as for the back. Well, a side is not like a back. I tried writing them out and the numbers for the stiches would not come out right. I bought expensive yarn and it is very frustrating. So I hear you!!!!


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Reading a pattern is like reading music. Start simple and read one row at a time. It will get easier. Even experienced knitters need help reading patterns. Some of them can be very confusing. Don't give up. Find a yarn shop or knitting group for help. good Luck


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrong Hobby??? NO WAY!!!! Sorry, all you need is to ask questions, no matter how trivial they may seem. I am a beginner (have been beginning this since 1971) I can cast on, knit and purl, have made many pairs of the slippers and so on but I just this year made my fist scarf! Now I have made 4 and given them as presents to friends that really do use them!! I was given lessons on Craftsy and I was so excited that I finally was able to do what many probably think is elementary knitting. Make the dishcloths, lots of free patterns out there for them and really friends love them for some reason, I made baby washcloths and friends now ask for them for baby showers. So please don't give up like I did for so many years, I am loving "learning" to knit once again, I may never have nerve enough to tackle a sweater but friends and family will have tons of scarfs, hats, cowls and (if I can learn) socks!!


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I am the same way, I have to see it being done for me to really understand, instructions on paper is hard for me. My precious Mother who has gone on to be with Jesus showed me how to crochet years ago, but I want to learn to knit, and unless I can find someone to show me the stitches, it will be hard for me. So good luck with your knitting.

Fran


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for over 50 years and I still find some patterns that I cannot figure out. Recently I tried to crochet a hat from a pattern book that I purchased and could not figure it out, I kept adding too many stitches. Don't give up, get help from a knitting group in your area, youtube is wonderful. 

I find if I take each step individually, it will all come out in the end. 

Don't give up, it will all come together.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. I am not alone. I want to have a designer send me an "EASY" pattern with their instructions and watch me struggle through it. Yesterday I was knitting with a laptop for Youtube demonstrations of stitches. I was able to figure it out when I could visualize it. I probably looked ridiculous with the laptop on my lap, yarn at my side, needles in hands and then my 2 dogs wanted to snuggle on either side of me on a sofa. This worked well until I had to go to the bathroom. LOL


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with all those who have said that they do not think you have choosen the wrong hobby. Keep on trying and come back with your questions to this group of knitters on Knitting Paradise I am so pleased at the amount of help you will get from this site.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I am not a new knitter but I certainly am not what one would call experienced. I read pattern the way I did my Master's degree. . . Read some, look up the words specific to the topic, then read some more. I often Google search stitch names and techniques several times during one project. I just figure that's how we learn the stuff.


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

All great suggestions. After getting back into knitting after about 30 years (and our first grandchild) I found for the first couple of projects, I had to write the pattern in terms I could understand. I would use one of the charts to help me understand what the pattern was trying to tell me with all it's shorthand. I would also mark off each line as I finished it. I was hopeless keeping it in my head as to where I was and what I had done. I ended up with pages and pages of marks and checks keeping me on track. After a few projects I realized I didn't have to do all that to understand my patterns, it all just made sense. 
So keep it up, step by step and you will get it, I did with great results. My Grand mother would be so impressed!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I totally agree - to read the whole thing at once is overwhelming - just one step at a time, figure it out as you go, and give yourself permission to say "I goofed" , laugh and pull it out. Learning is half the fun.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have found that if I read a pattern before starting and it tends to intimidate me, I simply start it and only work bit by bit and have it 'emerge' for me. Sometimes it simply makes more sense for me to just 'do it'. If I come across something I simply don't understand, and abbreviation or such, I can usually find it on You Tube - or the ladies here can help.



CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It takes time, practice and patience. I've been knitting for almost 4 years and some times you come across a pattern and it's like "duh?" I have noticed that things that once would have really stumped me now seem to make sense. I would recommend, at first, to stick to patterns in books or magazines that have been tested before printing. Sometimes free patterns from the internet don't have all of the bugs worked out. however, I have had good luck with patterns on www.lionbrand.com since they have corrections right there. I also got a reference book and kept it close by as i went through the pattern. still have to look things up from time to time but not nearly as often. Also, I had good luck with purchased patterns from Oat Couture, Anne Norling, Pam Allen and Ann Budd. They give detailed instructions and explanations. 
Sometimes it's just the pattern and not you!


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Some terms seem to be only in certain knitting instructions, so you have to check their abbreviations to know what they are asking for. I have found that since I joined this forum that some terms have evolved that I never knew before. I laughed when I found out what it meant to frog. It is something all knitters do at some time, but I never had heard it called that. Just ask on this forum, there are a lot great people on this site everyday who will willing explain whatever you need to know. You aren't alone.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have knit for a number of years and can say that if I just read a pattern, it sounds confusing, but reading it as I'm doing it, everything usually becomes clear. I am also a visual person.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I would suggest you try to find a group to knit with. that way you will have women, maybe even some men, who are at different stages of expertise. Nothing like having a little hands on help. We have a group and we all help each other. You can always start your own. Check out bulletin boards. The library sometimes has groups or senior centers. They would probably welcome a young person. Good luck


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Some good advice I received once was....don't read ahead it will confuse you.
There are no dumb questions. Since you don't have a local yarn shop this site will be very helpful to you.
Don't give up!
There will always be questions.
My day is not complete if I don't knit for at least an hour.
Good luck!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

If the pattern has a section called ABBREVIATIONS would it help you to write the pattern out using the exact thing than the abbreviation stands for before you begin to knit a project? 
Also, like some others havs said, reading the entire pattern can be awesome. Yes, you do need to read it to make sure you kind of know what you will be doing at any given point. But the only thing you need right now is all you need to know, unless is says AT THE SAME TIME which so many people forget to look for.
Just keep it up and know we are here to help you. Even if that means that you have to put the part of a pattern that is bothering you on this site so that we can hopefuly deciper it for you.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.[/quote]

You don't sound like a quitter nor someone that would let someone else make decisions for you. Of course you can take knitting just as far as you want to. There is a learning curve but if you can learn to groom fancy little dogs I know you can make lovely objects with your yarn and needles. If you want to do this, dig in and go for it!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

You are not alone. I much rather knit than study the knitting terms which vary so much.
I love to learn and am an eternal student but when it comes to my hobbies, I want some freedom from instructions.
At the same time I admire the people who follow the knitting
instructions to the T. Their creations show that is pays to do so.
Some day, when free from MUST studies, I probably buckle down to knitting instructions. I hope so.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i think as knitters we have all started like that at least i have take it easy take a breath and do one line at a time and with time it will all fall in place and if you have trouble this is the best place for help besides the internet


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

Try crochet. I am a long time crocheter and their patterns are written one line at a time. That makes the instructions long but at least they tell you one row at a time what needs to be done. I agree about the knitting patterns. I am new at knitting and I read the instructions and don't have a clue what they are saying in most cases. Like you I am a visual learner. My problem is that I take each written word in any instructions as a literal translation of Websters dictionary and it makes no sense many times when you read the whole sentence. Good luck. It is frustrating to want to learn new crafts and when you try to find instructions they turn out to be for accomplished long term participants in that particular craft. Good luck, hope you finally find help and start enjoying your handwork.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't think you have picked the wrong hobby. You just need to give yourself time. It has been over 20 years since I last knitted and I am having to start over and relearn everything. All the new abbreviations are Greek to me so I take one line at a time. If you can, use U-Tube, it will help a lot. Don't give up on yourself, you can do this.


CLewis said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > CLewis said:
> ...


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats on completing some great knitting projects already, scarves, dish cloths and a shawl. Don't give up. One suggestion would be to post the pattern name, see if anyone has made it and has had problems. I've run in to trouble from time to time and I've ended up emailing the designer or company for help. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is what I have to do.. BUT I can clearly see that I will be in here with a clarification on a step I'm comming up on... I'll put a lifeline in and try to work it out but I have read it and read it and it just does not make sense to me... So NO you are NOT alone... I can do most flat well written design patterns.. when it comes to contruction parts of the patterns thats where they seem to try and make it more complicated than needed...


whackydo said:


> You are perhaps trying to read the pattern as a whole...try knitting each line at a time without trying to forsee what the next line is going to be. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I am an artist and I find some of the instructions confusing. I uses utube adn look at two or three of the videos. I also tape knitty gritty and keep the shows. Some of the vidoes are confusing but I usually find one that is palin to me. I also belong to several groups that knit together and these knitters are very helpfu. you will be fine.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I read this entire thread...and you have been given some incredibly good advice; go slow, write it out, GO TO U-TUBE--but unless I'm blind (and that's possible, it's early and I pretty much skimmed) there is one method that hasn't been mentioned.

Visual learners need to SEE. That's why U-Tube is such a great idea. Because they need to see, written out instructions can get really frustrating; that's just auditory learning on paper. There's one word that might solve the whole problem for you:

charts.

There are a lot of books out there that have individual patterns out there in pictorial form...charts; like this one, from  here.

This allows you to SEE how the pattern goes (and the site I got the picture from does a good job of showing you how to use it, too). Since I knit 'combination' style, (my stitches slant wrong for most written directions) I have started 'translating' stuff to charts for myself. Try it; you just might have found the solution for visual knitting!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi and no your not alone.. actually I prefer to crochet but I am all involved in making all these frilly scarves anyhow, not really an answer but I find the more it reads Easy, Beginner, etc the more difficult it is.... most of the time . That is how it just is for me. Once I GET IT I am finally ok.. Just a thought to make you feel better. Marie


----------



## Bostow (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohioknitter said:


> I have felt very "stupid" at times because I can get very confused and turned around on a so-called siimple pattern: I found that if I took a pencil and made hash marks every 3 or 4 stitches, it helped break down the pattern and kept me on track. I also used a pencil to make a check mark beside each row as I did it, to keep the rows in order. I made it through graduate school with a Masters degree, so I know I'm not stupid!


I do this too! It was very helpful to me to number the rows and put a pencil mark next to the finished row in the pattern I was knitting. Each row in the pattern was so different I had trouble concentrating on the pattern in that row and remembering what row I was on. The pattern was 6 rows.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 3, 2012)

No, your not alone, I find myself always having to "rewrite" things in patterns so that I can quickly glance at it and say "oh yea" and I've been crocheting since I was 16! LOL! I find the simpler patterns easier for me then the long winded ones...

Chrissie


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Take it easy,girlfriend. I am an artist. I paint. So I too am a very visual person. My suggestion? Take a knitting class. I take a class at the local yarn store. I love my knitting teacher; she is so knowlegdeble and can fix just about any problem


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Clewis-I don't know a knitter who hasn't gone through this. It's normal. There are many good suggestions in the replys to your question-go to your local LYS, go online (just put "how to ---. You'd be suprised how much info you can find). I'm a self-taught knitter so I really struggled with pattern-still do on occasion. For me, I just sit down with the pattern, slowly read through it, make notes (a "working" copy of the pattern is helpful so the original doesn't get slopped up with notes and highlights)and if I can
t figure something out, I head to my LYS for advise. It gets better with experience. Find a knitting group in your area and go. You'll have a good time, make good friends, and have a very valuable resource for help. You'll do great, Just relax and enjoy the learning process!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

No, don't give up. Give yourself time and it will come to you. Knitting is a hobby or pastime that is suppose to relax you...and you should enjoy it. Don't expect yourself to be a champion knitter right at the start, it probably won't happen and you'll be disappointed in yourself for no reason. Keep at it and enjoy the learning process. It will all come to you.


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

I, too, have found some written instruction a bit puzzling. For instance, "decrease in pattern every other wrong side row." That one still befuddles me -- I'm TOO literal, I think! 

So don't be discouraged -- we've all been there!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wrong hobby? :O NEVER!!! I have been crocheting ALL of my life, then 15 years ago decided I wanted to learn knitting and was hesitant. You see, I am self taught in anything I do. Anyway what I wanted to point out is I still get stumped... Especially with those darn abbreviations. I am so grateful to the internet note because I can look these things up and then bingo it makes sense... If you don't get something, then you still can ask and when it comes together it is just such a high! Please don't give up, just take each new one step at a time and before you knowit you will be angle to tackle ANYTHING  ;-) B-)


----------



## bigtrud (Mar 5, 2011)

I have found that sometimes I have to let thing marinate in my brain for a while. I'll read the pattern, go online to a video showing it & if I still don't get it, I just put that project aside. It will finally just come to me in an aha!! moment. Then I'll go pick it up again. If I just had someone show me, I'd get it but I don't. That's how I have figured out dozens of things. Don't be hard on yourself, just let it ease it's way into your grey matter!
Trudy


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I find post it notes a wonderful tool. I put them on the page next to the pattern and make my marks on it. I keep tract of how many rows I have done in the pattern on this paper - also where to start in the pattern the next day or where to start again if I have to get up to go somewhere. I find them to be a positive help without messing up the pattern.
When you are done with the item, just take them off the page and your as good as new.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

karen27 said:


> Hi there. Hey, you are not an idiot! As you are a new knitter, lots of the abbreviations will be hard to understand & confusing at first. It is like learning a new language! Lol! Anything you don"t understand, You only need to ask & someone on here will have an answer for you. Never feel afraid to ask questions! There are LOTS of friendly people on here to help. Good luck & enjoy your new skill.


Agree completely! Remember you are NEVER alone!! Any Q's all you need to do is ask and you will have so many answers it will make you dizzy! LOL This site is great for information. (and friends) Best part is the never alone part :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what you are saying. I had not knit for years and when I returned I thought I was in a different country.

However, those abbreviations are there for a reason; to make a pattern a reasonable length. On the internet I found many explanations for the abbreviations and many even have short videos demonstrating how to do them.

Don't be afraid to use crutches to help you along like stitch markers. Like anything else, the more you do it, the easier it becomes. 

Welcome to knitting and good luck.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I just realized there are 8 pages of replies here. Still worried that you are not alone??


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

http://newstitchaday.com/slip-knit-yarn-over-pass-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=bed97ec089-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email

I hope this link will work to get you to the site; otherwise google one stitch a day. This man is sooo calm and soo graphically clear about anything he shoes, from basic to complicated, I am in love with him!!! He does real close up pix and his hands are very graphic and mechanically clear. I get a new st a day in my emailbox and wait a few days, then go and look at the most recent ones, and great as a library.

I always feel like a screw up because I take on difficult things and then keep making mistakes, but over time I can get it done with lots of patience and kindness to myself, along with some swearing and cursing!!! Not proud of that but following patterns can be exasperating, not everyone knows how to communicate. I think we all have the same gifts, its just a matter of which ones you choose to develop and cultivate, thru the hard parts, without giving up. I am still a wannabe pianist because I have the gift, but cannot cultivate it for some reason. Your grooming skills are translatable into this art form too, just don't give up. You will reach a certain momentum of no turning back, despite what comes!!!


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the helpful suggestions, but I too have come back to knitting after many years. Many years ago I made several sweaters that I loved, even an elaborate baby sweater on size 2 needles. When I started looking at directions written today I was horrified. I now needed to learn a whole new language. My old books printed patterns with white space between lines, when things could be confusing whole words were used. It makes sense to me, that if the people, companies that are providing patterns, that we buy, would make instructions much clearer there would be many, many more knitters. I love some of the new yarns, and in the last six months have made many items from them, a lot of scarfs trying to get my skills up, I am about to start a sweater and it really makes my nervous to think I might not be able to understand something. 

Yesterdays conversation was interesting I thought WS was wrong side, oops wrong again.


----------



## adel (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,
I am a new knitter too, at least you are having a go at the knitting patterns, I have not got a clue. I need to have one to one classes & intend to book some in the new year, I am determened to knit something more than scarves which is all I can knit right now.

but good luck to you, your braver than me


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't be discouraged. You can't expect to know everything at once- remember that you need to work each row at a time while you gain experience. And yes, some designers use unfamiliar terms and abreviate unnecessarily. When I get a new pattern, I glance thru it and pick out all the terms that I am unfamiliar with and look them up on the internet. Some of the yarns used have to be looked up, too, just to see what wt. they are, and sometimes have to look up even the needle sizes when written in cm. I spend the time doing that before I even start. Lots of work, yes. But you won't have to stop in the middle and go look it up. Hang in there and you will be fine. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

adel-NOT braver than you. You are starting the learning process and you ARE knitting. Everyone approaches learning in different ways and your way is to get a teacher. Try small group classes at your LYS. Lots of fun, very relaxing-a good time and you'll learn lots. Also, look for a knitting group in your area. Happy knitting!


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, such a huge response to CLewis. I have to agree w/Marykathryn. I have knitted for years but there are new terms and new knitting techniques. I'm signing up for several knitting classes, i.e. intarsia, double sided knitting to name a few. I had to laugh this weekend. I was starting out on a pattern and it said "lofton..." There was no dictionary to the pattern or in the book it was in. I guessed it meant to cast on so many stitches. Thank goodness for this site. Gail


----------



## gwendolena1 (Jan 3, 2012)

i have the same problems! your best visual encyclopedia is you tube i watch as many videos as i need on any craft not only knitting :-D


----------



## robynznest (May 10, 2011)

You are NOT alone. It might be more difficult to really concentrate on your Beginner's Book instructions, but I have found that YOU TUBE has amazing video instruction. I learned a stitch that none of my friends had heard of. Give it a whirl girl and don't be so hard on yourself. You will do just fine!!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

We've all been in your shoes! Sometimes a pattern will just throw me even though it is labeled as easy. Youtube is a wonderful resourse, as well as all the very knowledgeable members of this board. I'm working on a baby sweater now that is from the book '60 Quick Baby Knits'. I struggled with the chart, ripped it out at least 5 times from the beginning, cursed, walked away, checked the net for pattern corrections(none), started again - and surprise, success! Love the very cute pattern, and it is fun - but quick? Maybe the next try!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

You've been given a lot of advice, so I'll just say it does get easier


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have this problem sometimes because of not being familiar with all the abbreviations yet. Sometimes I have to write out the pattern longhand after looking up the abbreviations, and then find examples of the stitches being made on youtube. Don't give up, and everyone here at KP is wonderful for helping out when you get stuck or need encouragement!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You can do it! I learned to crochet before I can remember. I was never taught to read a pattern, as mom didn't know how either. We just crocheted how we were taught with each new thing. I am almost 53. I learned to knit about 10 years ago. That is when I learned to read a pattern. Now it seems silly that I couldn't read one. Knitting patterns and crochet patterns are pretty much written the same, just different terms for stitches. I learn by seeing things done. Don't give me a book to learn anything. Once in a blue moon that will work, but most times not. 

It's been suggested that you check at libraries and senior centers for knitting groups, great suggestion. Also, churches, and even nursing homes/assisted living centers. There are many people there that can still knit/crochet beautifully, but can't care for themselves. How wonderful to receive help learning to knit, and giving your time spent with someone who otherwise might not have visitors. You spend time with them, they get the joy of sharing their skill and feeling useful again.

I have started typing my patterns into a word document, being VERY careful to proof read as I go, and printing each row/round onto index cards. I do the whole pattern, and after I get started, I set aside the materials list that I don't need any more. I keep the abbreviations handy seperately. The rest gets a hole punched in the corner and a ring or piece of yarn thru it to keep it all together. I then flip each card to the next row/round after it has been knit. Keep postit notes handy too. You can make a quick note that the next row/round is ______ when you have to stop. Or make a note of a tricky part that has to be repeated, and you can write it in a better way for you to understand it. Besides, those index cards take up way less space than a whole page/pages of a pattern! They sit on the arm of my chair or the end table a lot better than a page does! That always ends up on the floor for me! 

Lastly, I am also in Ohio, about 30 minutes west of Cleveland. If the weather is good, I would be happy to meet you somewhere to help during the day. I don't like to drive to unfamiliar places after dark. Even familiar places! We could find a library or Panera Bread to meet between us. And PM me if needed. I am by no means an experienced knitter, but if it's not a hugely complicated pattern, I can probably figure it out. My problem is seeing where I've made a mistake and trying to fix it.

Tami


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought I'd share a method I devised for myself for remembering what row to do next when I'm pulled away from my knitting. I knit or slip (depending on the pattern)the number of stitches on the new row of the row number that needs to be done. For instance, if I will be working row number 8, I knit or slip eight stitches. So, of course, that means I have to finish the row I'm working on in order to set up for the next row that I will be doing after I run an errand, or cook dinner, or take the dog out, or, etc........


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't believe I read the whole thing. I've been asking why my tips unscrew themselves from the wires. I tried knitting with this type of needle well over forty years ago and gave them away because I had the same problem then. Please, what am I doing wrong? I'm piggybacking here because you all responded to this so quickly. If someone responded before, I missed it because I had no idea these replies would be so long. Thank you in advance.


CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

No you are never alone on this forum. I find that if I am confused that if I rewrite the pattern without the abbreviations that is more helpful to me, because then a K2 TOG becomes knit 2 stitches together, and it slows me down to think ok this will make some kind of hole, and I will have a decrease of a stitch. So later as I continue to rewrite I can see if I do a YO (yarn over) or a M1(make one) to increase to get to the original stitch count. I know this is simplistic, but I too am a novice. The other thing I do is scan the picture of the knit item into my computer and then zoom in to see what is happening. And by the way I have a fleece coat Labradoodle puppy who really enjoys being brushed on the top side, but ooohh wow, we arm wrestle for an hour every day just trying to brush out those ole armpits.  Any advice there?


CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


 :lol:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

no need to tell you that we all have started out with the same problem and still many of us have that problem today. I depend a lot on KP knitters to tell us what they know and also a knitting friend who interprets for me and I do likewise for her. So don't feel bad and don't hesitate to ask KP. Things will get better.


----------



## dragonfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

I too am a visual learner. Youtube is a wonderful resource for people like us. Although I've been knitting for a few years, I am still a "new" knitter. Remember, this isn't a race. You can progress at your own pace and there isn't a "right" or "wrong" way to do these techniques. I have learned this from the wonderful people on this site. I knit to relax and decompress. If I don't get the hang of something right away and find myself beginning to stress about it, I put it down and make a decisions to come back to it another day. It took me quite a while just to branch out to the purl stitch...LOL. But, when I was ready, it came easy. Take your time and enjoy.


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Patience Dear One, just keep trying and don't give up on this endeavor. It will reward you for a lifetime. I have knitted for 50+ years and I, myself, have some trouble with new knitting books and instructions therein. I just keep relying on my collections of old books. I keep a little saying beside my chair - "therapy on a stick" and I believe it with all my heart. A day without picking up the needles is a day unfufilled. KEEP TRYING, you will get it.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I have been knitting for probably 57 years. And I knit well. And I follow instructions well. That being said, I cannot read ahead and understand what is to be done. I just read as I go and figure it out from there. I cannot visualize what is to be done way later on in the pattern. If I have a problem at a certain point, I can figure out what to do there, but if I were to read ahead, it would just be words. So don't worry about it and enjoy your knitting.
BTW, I have done some pretty complicated stuff, both in knitting and crocheting, I don't usually come across any pattern that I cannot understand as I go.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

You are definitely not alone. Give me a hook and a piece of string and I can crochet anything under the sun. I've even designed a lot of my own patterns. Hand me a pair of needles, some yarn and a knitting pattern and I feel like a 5 year old that just got handed "The Iliad" in the original Greek. I've got how-to books and knitting dictionaries and stitch guides and I can't ever find what I need. Or if I do, it's not explained very well. YouTube has helped somewhat, but again, I can't find stuff I'm looking for because I don't understand the terminology that well. 
I've taken patterns apart and re-written them one line at a time, spacing things out for each step, and it hasn't helped. My biggest problem is when I get to the end of a row and it says to do something, and it sounds logical, but when I do it, it doesn't seem to turn out. Maybe I'm expecting stuff to be perfectly symmetrical on each side when in reality that just doesn't work.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

NO you are not alone. I can't go by pictures either. Try looking on YouTube or find a knitting group. I wish I had someone to sit down with me for a bit, so I can get the hang of knitting.


----------



## gwendolena1 (Jan 3, 2012)

i love you tube it has every type of stitch :mrgreen:


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want to knit you can. Was the first grooming you did on a Bedlington Terrier, for example, perfect? Probably not! Practice makes better. Don't give it up. You could add to your business by knitting dog sweaters for your clients.


----------



## gwendolena1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Google knitting pattern abbreviation and type in the country print it


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yeah baby!!!! all the time...I also left knitting for quite a while and I have to REread the pattern constantly. Sometimes I just let it go for a day or a few hours and go back and dang! if it suddenly makes sense. So it can be a challenge by its ok. I am so happy to have found Knitting Paradise because if I ever get stumped beyond normal, I can ask here and some nice person is going to help me out! so I am happier now. Keep chugging alone, you ain't alone no more! haha! :lol:


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

Look up anything you need to learn on Youtube. What a great resource for seeing just how a stitch is done!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes I agree YouTube is a great source. Where I get in trouble is with reading the written instructions, I am ambidextrous and my brain doesn't compute some items. Sometimes it is the language, the way the pattern is written as opposed to how to knit a stitch. I agree YouTube is awesome for stitches performance.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi clewis:

The fact that you want to knit and are trying to learn the different stitches in a pattern tells me that you Can & Will become a great knitter! 
I too am a visual person and when I read a pattern it is sometimes like trying to read Greek! But the visual videos really help me through a project. 
All you need to do is go on the website and key in a specific word that you are wanting to know about and it is amazing what you will find. I have found that different knitter videos show different technics so I browse around until I find a video that explains how a stitch is done that I can follow. 
Take it on as a "Challenge girl"You'll be so proud of yourself .


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

CLewis said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > CLewis said:
> ...


Learning is a process. You were probably not a perfect groomer the first time you groomed a dog. You learned and improved with each dog you did. Knitting is the same. Go to youtube when you are stuck. You will learn each technique visually. You can pause for each stitch if you choose. Don't give up on learning to knit. You can sign up for on-line classes. Craftsy offers several and they are great. You didn't pick the wrong hobby. You will be a marvelous knitter one day. Keep trying.


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

I returned to knitting after retiring and as a visual learner I had a whole new language to learn. I haave confidence that I did it once I can do it again...I use the method suggested by "wackydo". One line of the pattern at a time and soon you'll see the logic and understand. As the ads say__Just Do it. Good luck


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Good advice so far, mostly. I am not a visual learner as much at a tactile learner (learn by doing), and I'm also a leftie. There have been times when I've had to bring up the u tube tutorials or the knitting instruction videos (my favorite by far) and sit with my back to the monitor while watching the video in a hand mirror. I'm basically self taught. Everyone's different. Don't give up. Just because it's difficult doesn't mean it's not worth doing. :thumbup:


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm with you on this. I am a fairly good knitter but the abbreviations throw me, and unfortunately I find the patterns are written in teeny tiny print and can be difficult to read, while knitting, drinking coffee, petting the animals etc etc.
You have received lots of helpful suggestions, hang in there, knitting is fun.
I also find that getting patterns from the internet it's a toss up as to which terms are being used. UK, American, Continental etc. So even deciphering the type of yarn to use can be a challenge, I kind of use the needle size as a guideline for the yarn.
Sometimes, if you scan the pattern and/or print it in a larger size font it's easier to mark where you are and keep track of progress.


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, if you enjoy knitting, don't give up!! I'm also a visual learner so YouTube has been my teacher. If the first video you watch isn't clear enough, find another one. There are a vast number of knitting how-tos on the internet. I seem to be stuck on scarves ~ churning them out faster than my kids and grandkids can wear them but there's so many patterns and scarves are fast knitting. There's a yarn shop in Oberlin ~ about a half hour from me ~ that offers classes so I plan on branching out! Here's a link that lists a large number of yarn shops in Ohio. http://www.needletravel.com/browse_shops.htm?state=OH
Hopefully, you can find some help at one close to you. Wishing you the best and Happy Knitting! 
Pam (also in Ohio)


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Just read line by line. It all falls into place  :lol:


----------



## Karen561 (Jan 1, 2012)

As a new knitter also (August 2011) I was also having trouble with complicated patterns. I learned how to read the patterns by taking them one symbol at a time, one stitch at a time. The key is to not look too far ahead, cause then you will freak. If it's a complicated pattern, or very new to me, I will take the section I'm worried about and knit up a cotton washcloth with it. Then there's no worries about mistakes, and sometimes you will find there is simple mistake in the pattern, which is maybe why you had a problem in the 1st place. (One pattern designer had an extra increase that kept throwing me off.)
Any time you get stuck on an abreviation, go to http://www.knittinghelp.com . Amazing videos on everything you can imagine.

Have faith in yourself and don't give up, you will get it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hosta Hill, I'm only 10 minutes from Oberlin! Hello neighbor!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll add my opinion that if you find enjoyment in knitting, you have not chosen the wrong hobby. Besides all the good advice above, please know that there are small differences between patterns created in the US and the many wonderful ones that come from Great Britain. Start with the US ones and get familiar with those terms, and when you are ready, there are websites that compare the two country's terms.

I've been knitting for many years and have just a year or so ago discovered YouTube! It is an amazing tutor.


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello neighbor tami!!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

Some patterns are more detailed and hard to read and some are just poorly written. I'm currently learning how to do the Entrelac knit pattern and the instructions are two pages of complicating mumbo-jumbo that are highly intimidating and far harder to understand than this simple pattern actually is. It's the same thing over and over and the only real change is whether you're moving to the left or to the right. So no, don't think you are the only one that has problems reading patterns - it's not always 'us' - sometimes it's 'them'.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> youtube.com has a vast amount of visual tutorials.
> Just type what you are looking for into the search box.
> Also if you do a "google" search other tutorials will come up.
> 
> ...


i agree galaxy - i often re-write on a legal pad or type it out - i like the legal pad since i can usually stand it up next to me to read as i'm knitting . . . .


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

No, you are not. When I first looked at a pattern it looked like algebra, numbers, *, 2yo, etc. I went to the library and scanned all the knitting books. I bought two, a cute portable beginning stitch book by Debbie Bliss, which you will outgrow but a good refresher, and of all things, Knitting and Crocheting for Dummies. Check Amazon or just check out the book. It takes time and concentration. Have fun with the easy stuff, don't get discouraged. Like algebra. 
K


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been knitting most of my adult life, and I still find patterns that cause me concern on the abbreviations. My DH says its like looking at cypher, or another language. keep plugging away there, you will always find an abbreviation that baffles you, but this is the right place to get help


----------



## StephL (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a book that helps me a lot...i's the Knitting Answer Book by Margaret Radcliffe...


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi. Sorry you are having problems but if you google a stitch you need to do there is usually a video of that guides you through step by step. I use it for some crochet stitches I need, also lately \i have been learning Tunisian crocheting and picked it up right away. I hope this helps you. Regards Gillian


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

I too, rewrite many patterns so I can read them while knitting. easily. Leave spaces by each step and place a tick mark with a pencil as you complete it. Use a pencil so you can erase it easily when frogging it.  Happy knitting.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Some times it just takes the an explanation that connects with you. I had three pair of socks knit and still on the needles before I found the kitchener (sp?) stitch that worked for me and 
released my needles from their toes. Hard to wear socks with needles on the toes, can't get your shoes on. :thumbup:


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I understand perfectly. I wish I new of a knitting class so I could be "shown" how to do some things. I also if a visual learner. I can decipher some k/p instructions but some I have totally given up on a project because of trying to understand instructions. I live in Anderson IN.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sometimes re-writing the pattern and blocking out each line so you can really see what is to be done helps.

Look for patterns with charts so you can see what is to be done

When it is a new stitch, especially in crochet, go online and look for a video of how to do it.

Most of us were confused in the beginning. Look for classes at Adult Ed or local craft stores

You can always ask for specific help here on KP


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

What helped me most to understand certain stitches was: HOW TO... from videos of Youtube, and wherever I could find 'How To' Do It but showing it: hands on it...


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I've found that being a visual learner myself it is often easiest to actually have a notebook with me and write out each line of the pattern as I'm working it if it's at all confusing. This helps me in two ways: one - I'm actually doing something so writing helps with the understanding; and two - I'm writing it out in terms I can understand and Will have this for later.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

TFurlo said:


> Where is Cootamundra?


Hi TFurlo, 
Cootamundra is in Australia. Lovely spot. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

All the time sweets and I've been knitting for over 40yrs!!!! Have found that YouTube helps tremendously as I can actually "watch" someone doing what I'm struggling with!Keep chin up - you.re doing great!!!!


CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

No you're not alone. We all have suffered from not understanding a pattern. I've been knitting/crocheting for 30+/50+ year respectively and I still find patterns that are totally incomprehensible at first.

It's like learning any new skill or job, you eventually get the "lingo" of it. I'm sure others have suggested this, but firstly, go to Youtube and your library to get some visual references for the stitches and abbreviations used.

Next, read each pattern line by line. If the abbreviations are getting to you, it's helpful to type the k1m1etc. into knit one, increase one by making one, etc. Also when I get to a pattern that stumps me, I read the entire thing through and make notes in the side margins. If there's a pattern, like lace or cabling, I'll also sometimes cast on a 1 or 2 pattern repeat and practice it.

It does get easier and you are not alone in thinking that some designers practice obfuscated obscurity in writing patterns!


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I had the same issues. For years I put off learning to knit because I was so intimidated by the patterns. Finally, a little ol' church lady gave me this piece of advice: take it one chunk at a time. Whether that means one stitch, one small group of stitches, one repeat, or one row. I also make liberal use of either sticky notes, pencil marks (copy the pattern first) or magnetic pattern holders. Now I don't have any trouble at all with even the most complex of patterns. Oh yeah, and stitch markers - I used stitch markers everywhere! Between pattern repeats, at increases/decreases. I love stitch markers


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> Oh yes....I do all the time. I have trouble retaining information as it is. I am a new knitter, haven't knitted since almost 30 years ago when my children were small. I am deluged with all the new knittint techniques,new terms,new yarns. It is like learning from scratch again.
> 
> So, don't feel alone....I do understand. Good luck with your endeavors...I hope we can both get to the point where we look at a pattern and underrstand every stitch, every technique.LOL
> 
> ...


And here is another like you.I have difficulty retaining instructions now.Especially with numbers ,I cant remember our telephone number yet after 7 months.Back in the day I just looked and remembered.
In point of fact, I am almost finished a first wrist warmer and cant for my life remember where I took the pattern from or where it is now. from.i only started it two days ago and knit mostly when I go to bed so dog doesnt leap on me .


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not at all. I've been knitting a long time, but still need someone to just show me a new technique, sometimes more than once. Knitters are a giving group, don't be shy. Ask someone to show you what they are doing (or for help reading a pattern). There is always someone to help. This forum is known for it.



CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


----------



## Frankie7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Read& read & read until you see it then you will


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think reading patterns is as hard as learning to knit or crochet.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't give up on yourself. I, too, am a very visual learner. 
There were times I have taken a pattern, set down at my computer, and typed out a line I couldn't 'visualize' before doing it - I want to see in my mind's eye what the row said.
Hang in there. Honestly, it will get better. Plus you'd be amazed at how easy some of the intermed. ptrns. really are. Some more so that the 'easy' ones.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I do and I have and started a scarf exactly 29 times and still it is wrong! I haven't quit but I have put it away and now am making a scarf pattern that I know how to do and it is boosting my esteem! That one pattern was just a bully to me! No LYS so no physical hands on help! 


Frankie7 said:


> Read& read & read until you see it then you will


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have written the patterns out long hand using words not just abbreviations. 
My mother and I would sometimes work together to learn new stitches or techniques or a confusing pattern by having one of us read it out loud while the other knit or crocheted the item. Sometimes we would switch off 2 or 3 times before it would click and the light bulb would come on over one head or the other. 
Also I have found that some pattern writers make things more difficult than it really is. I have read directions soemtimes and thought "what are they thinking??"


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

lol emhk13!!! You are So Right!!! There are way too many patterns which can be simplified and end up with exactly the identical look with a lot less hassle!


----------



## virgogirl16 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, just got a quick snicker on your post. I snicker because YOU ARE NOT ALONE.


----------



## virgogirl16 (Jan 3, 2012)

I also am very visual, show me once, maybe twice and I have it, or I could read about it and maybe never get it. LOL

I also am a reasonably intelligent person. But knitting instructions I simply do not understand. Yes, yes with practice it will come. The ladies on this site are simply wonderful in my opinion. So I understand completely. And I guess as the other posts suggest, patience and practice is the answer. P.s. I am glad I am not the only pattern challenged person. lol


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong? The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.

I bought these recently because you were all saying how much you loved them.

Now, I'm sitting out here in left field, wherever that is, and no one is answering my question.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Wincelot,
I don't use the interchangeable needles, but from what I have read here, I don't think you are doing anything wrong.
Maybe there is a fault with the needles. I am sure ahat somebody will come to your aid shortly.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Wincelot said:


> I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong? The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, thank you for noticing me...........New South Wales...............I lived all over your wonderful country for almost two years......................


scottybearNSW said:


> Wincelot,
> I don't use the interchangeable needles, but from what I have read here, I don't think you are doing anything wrong.
> Maybe there is a fault with the needles. I am sure ahat somebody will come to your aid shortly.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

But then I can never INTERCHANGE them again..............Superglue is forever......right?


Andrea in TN said:


> Wincelot said:
> 
> 
> > I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong?  The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.
> ...


----------



## karenlynn (May 23, 2011)

You are not alone.....My husband still has to draw things out for me if I don't understand something.....Dah!...we have been married 55 yrs. this next March so he has had a lot of practice. But when it comes to knitting I have found if you just take it a step at a time it is easier....SOMETIMES Have fun with your projects and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Deborah.Cox495 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sure, for me what I decided to do to not get blocked like that is to only do patterns from youtube they are so easy and fun and follow them step by step and write them down later and you can alsoask questions. Hope it helps because I too am a viual learner. It took a while to teach myself to knit but I successfully taught myself. Visual learners are very confident individuals so you must place yourself in a positive mood always believing that you can do it being a knitter means to focus on what you are doing.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

CLewis said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > CLewis said:
> ...


You have NOT chosen the wrong hobby!!!! You just need to take time and work along slowly. You probably are more critical of yourself than anyone else is.

I would suggest taking the pattern you want to do and re-writing it a bit to a time. If the cast on says a multiple of 10 plus one, you would cast on 10 + 1 = 11, 20 + 1=21, etc. You would always figure out how many repeats of the pattern you want, multiply that by the number of stitches in the "multiple of ___" then add in the "plus" (Clear as mud, isn't it!)

Write out each row of the pattern, one row at a time, so that it makes sense to you. Remember, this is for you, not anyone else. By doing it this way, you may also see a pattern or "rythm" begin to emerge.

Please don't give up. Even knitting dish clothes can be fun. With all the different patterns for them out there, they can be a good teaching tool which is usable when finished, don't take a lot of time, and get you used to following a pattern.

Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions on a pattern, and I will do what I can to help.


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

go to youtube they have tons of videos it helped me tons when I started I have problems with patterns all the time If you need help just ask their is tons of people that would help you I know its hard to ask but some times we have to ask the only way we learn some times is buy getting help If you ask around I'm sure that there is tons of people who knit around you that knit just ask


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

Do not give up you will get there , just keep plugging sometimes if you slow down even Frogging is relaxing LOL


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

Do not give up you will get there , just keep plugging sometimes if you slow down even Frogging is relaxing LOL


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

All the abbreviations, row changes, do this, do that---I guess that's why we knitI have to say that for me every time I take a new challenge of a pattern, it's a test before I even pick up the needles to just read through the pattern. That's why I love KP because I can breeze through a pattern to check out if it's too difficult or too many directions. For me that's a real turn off. I like to keep my knitting simple, quick and easy. I'm enjoying making afghans right now. My husband asks who I'm making them for??? I don't know; it's just something different to do when I get tired of needlepoint, quick point or t shirt quilt making. Don't let the patterns get to you. Write down what you don't know someone will help.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you enjoy knitting don't givc up. I found that even if what I read didn't make sense, I simply did what they said to do and it worked out, i.e. I couldn't visualize what it was but when I did it as instructed, it turned out ok. Like others suggested, take it easy and do simple things, learning a new stitch or whatever gradually. This forum is the most helpful spot I've ever seen. Someone always has an answer or a place to find the answer. A great group!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

One other thing I do, is to make a copy of my original patterns. I use the copy and store the original in a safe place. That way if you loose it, you still have the original and you can write all over the copy.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Wincelot said:


> But then I can never INTERCHANGE them again..............Superglue is forever......right?
> 
> 
> Andrea in TN said:
> ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

No you are not alone, even after 51 yars of knitting, some abbreviations leave alot to be desired e.g. kfb in a pattern I just did, I worked out it meant inc. in next stitch so why couldn't it say that. good luck rujam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wincelot, I don't have interchangables, but if you are having problems with them coming apart, check back with the company you bought them from. I'm sure they will help, as they want you to be happy with their product.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't get discouraged, I find that when I come to an abbreviation that reading the directions out loud sometimes more than once, really helps. If you want to knit a sweater just do it. Pick a kid size sweater to start, you will learn even with the frustrations. When it gets too much, put it down, walk away, come back later. Knitting takes time, one stitch at a time.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


Gosh - yes - I still do!  Never feel as though you are the only one struggling - this forum is one of the best I have ever come across and they are all so willing to share anything and everything that anyone else is struggling with. There are so many tutorials out there -- that's where I find myself going when I really feel "DUMB" - and believe me, that happens more frequently than I'd like to admit. Keep knitting and don't hesitate to ask these wonderful knitters where you can go for info if you don't grasp something explained online here.

Keep knitting and keep smiling --

Shelia
NC


----------



## Patience (Sep 18, 2011)

No you are not alone, and you haven't chosen the wrong hobby. My husband had a heart attack a few months ago and took up knitting as a new hobby. I found that apart from books and web-sites, he actually needed somebody to show him how. That fell to me of course. Your local knitting shop will often have someone there who can help with a technique. My husband was reading a pattern and trying to picture himself knitting it. You have to take what it says on good faith a lot of the time. You can't actually "see" what to do before you get to it. So, as someone else has advised, read up to the next comma, then do that bit, then to the following comma, and do that bit, so that you slowly but surely get through it. It also helps to write out by hand in big writing the pattern, especially the surface patterning such as a lacy pattern or an Aran, or cabled pattern, and you will find that as you copy row under row, your written rows fall in to uniformity, that you can easily follow. Don'r rush this new hobby, you may find an old lady who can no longer knit herself would be pleased to help you master it. Don't give up. My husband has just knitted me a pair of socks. from Pat.


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

Wincelot said:


> I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong? The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.
> 
> I bought these recently because you were all saying how much you loved them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing everything right. I use the interchangeables and love them. They do, however, work themselves loose from time to time. Every few rows, I pause and check tightness. I've only ever had them come apart once, and was fortunate enough to get all the stitches back on (was just stockinette, nothing complicated). Don't give up, and you are NOT alone.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

You are never alone in the knitting world. My very first project was a sweater coat when I was 14. Goodness that was a long time ago. I too am a visual learner. Practice and practice. Read it line by line and don't get ahead of yourself. Joanne Frabrics and all the craft shops will be glad to help. Of course, all the wonderful knitters on this site are the best. There are so many resources are on the net. So keep trying. The first few rows are the hardest until you really understand the pattern. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

sinait said:


> Wincelot said:
> 
> 
> > I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong? The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.
> ...


I have never used them myself. So I have a silly question about them. Could you use something like pipe thread tape to help them stay in place and not unscrew???
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=safari&rls=en&q=pipe+thread+tape&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=18293388007409039154&sa=X&ei=d4QDT5DfHu3TiAKqmODFDg&ved=0CFUQ8gIwAQ#ps-sellers


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I too am visual and have had frustrating times trying to figure a pattern. What I do is I dissect the pattern ie

cast on 26 stitches (easy enough)
yo = yarn over - put link to video explaining yo

increase = link video explanation

eventually you won't need the explanation but you can always go back. I dissect my patterns in One Note and keep the laptop opened while knitting. It gets easier as you go along. Another site that I find really good for patterns is onestitchaday.com He explains very fast and clearly and is an easy link.. Don't give up, keep trying you will get it. good luck!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I would say if you used any type of tape, it would be something for your yarn to get caught on. The idea of interchangeables is so you can change your tips for needle size as required. 
The trick is to make sure you check them every now and then. I have only had mine come unscrewed once and I managed to catch all my stitches in time.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I would say if you used any type of tape, it would be something for your yarn to get caught on. The idea of interchangeables is so you can change your tips for needle size as required.
> The trick is to make sure you check them every now and then. I have only had mine come unscrewed once and I managed to catch all my stitches in time.


This tape only goes on the threads of the screw in part. It is not sticky and would not be seen or felt if put on properly. Its use is to keep pipes from unscrewing and is removable.... Just a thought. I know, I think too much


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

mmm. stop thinking...get knitting! or in your case.. crocheting.
xo



hennalady said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > I would say if you used any type of tape, it would be something for your yarn to get caught on. The idea of interchangeables is so you can change your tips for needle size as required.
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

BOTH!!! Knitting this week 


sweetsue said:


> mmm. stop thinking...get knitting! or in your case.. crocheting.
> xo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


Hon,
I've been knitting for over 50 years and still have times when I just *don't* get it (usually when I'm too tired). You aren't alone.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You can do it! I learned to crochet before I can remember. I was never taught to read a pattern, as mom didn't know how either. We just crocheted how we were taught with each new thing. I am almost 53. I learned to knit about 10 years ago. That is when I learned to read a pattern. Now it seems silly that I couldn't read one. Knitting patterns and crochet patterns are pretty much written the same, just different terms for stitches. I learn by seeing things done. Don't give me a book to learn anything. Once in a blue moon that will work, but most times not.
> 
> It's been suggested that you check at libraries and senior centers for knitting groups, great suggestion. Also, churches, and even nursing homes/assisted living centers. There are many people there that can still knit/crochet beautifully, but can't care for themselves. How wonderful to receive help learning to knit, and giving your time spent with someone who otherwise might not have visitors. You spend time with them, they get the joy of sharing their skill and feeling useful again.
> 
> ...


I'm just west of Cleveland in Avon Lake. Maybe we could all meet!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

The most clear book I have is "Knitting in Plain English" by Maggi Righetti.
Contains all you need to know........ever.
Try Amazon
Forest


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

oh, please don't give up on knitting because it is a hobby you will enjoy forever. I have learned so much on this site (I think it is the best one on the net)
I am very visual too and have learned from utube.........and.............I love to knit scarfs and let the beautiful yarns that are available do the real work.
Have fun with it.
patm38 in Phoenix Az


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I do no think you took up the wrong hobby. Enjoy what you can do already. you are doing scarves and dish-clothes, which is a lot more than other people are doing. 
Just think how long it has taken you to learn all in the ins and outs of grooming and dog-shows! 
It might take a while to learn a little more each day, but don't give up!
By the way it is pretty chilly out there, dog-sweaters are an easy thing to practice with and keep pooches warm.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Tami..........you are so right. Figured you guys were smarter..................


tami_ohio said:


> Wincelot, I don't have interchangables, but if you are having problems with them coming apart, check back with the company you bought them from. I'm sure they will help, as they want you to be happy with their product.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so much...................patience, because I know I'm not alone.


sinait said:


> Wincelot said:
> 
> 
> > I am alone. Tips and wires coming unscrewed apparently only happen to me. Am I phrasing this wrong? The needle tips reverse themselves and come off wires even though I tighten them with the little appliance that comes with them.
> ...


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

deemail said:


> CLewis said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.
> ...


I was discouraged far before you replyed.  I do want to be good and I have crawled and I'm trying to get to the walking phase. I did find your suggestions very helpful though. I just keep thinking maybe I'll never wrap my mind around some parts of knitting. Heck I get overwhelmed reading a SIMPLE pattern. I do like that someone pointed out that what one person thinks is easy is not the same for the next. One stitch at a time like you said. Right? I'm working on a simple shawl for my great grandmother and am going to start on more dishcloths but maybe try some new stitches and cross my fingers that I get it.


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> > You are perhaps trying to read the pattern as a whole...try knitting each line at a time without trying to forsee what the next line is going to be. Hope this is helpful
> ...


"A relaxing hobby, not a race." I like that and will try to keep that in mind I guess I have felt a little like its a race with myself. I never know how long something should take me to do and then I get discouraged like am I the worlds slowest but the things I've made have turned out very nice. So you are right thank you so much for that


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> k1p2yossk
> 
> This is sort of what I used to see (and sometimes still do!) and then I took a pad/pencil and wrote out: k1 p2
> 
> ...


Marny that is exactly what I see. And then I get overwhelmed. People have given me great advice on how to make a pattern easier on the eyes and my silly mind and to seperate thing. I love the writing it out so spaced and specifically. I have been given so many great suggestions. It still scares the heck out of me though.


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to this most happy place, with the very nicest women all over the world. You have not chosen the wrong hobby, I picked up my needles after about 40 years and I an with you "sista" I get so frustrated, but I found the videos....I have to watch them 50 times before I get it, but I am so excited when I figure it out. The web sites suggested here are all very helpful. I wish I could invite you to come and knit with myself and knitting master friend. We decided to make socks right? well she has made a dozen pairs and I am still on my second sock of my first pair and I just pulled most of it out again because one would fit a child and one Bigfoot!!! But I love knitting them and I will not give up and you won't either.
Keep in touch here, these women are very inspirational and good for you for doing something for you. I need a good groomer !!!!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Clewis, do not feel like the lone ranger on this one. I do understand about being a visual person. I'm the same way. I just do one line at a time and call my mom alot. !! LoL !
Jassy


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Try getting your hands on a few good reference books. The first book I bought when I taught myself how to knit was "The Knitting Answer Book" by Margret Radcliffe. I still carry it with me all the time and I'm always referring to it. I have since acquired many other books on techniques and stitching. Most are illustrated wonderfully which I find help tremendously. I also find it helpful to read through an entire pattern before starting to familiarize myself with it. Then if I don't understand something, I can look it up before starting. Hope this helps, happy knitting!!!!! :-D


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not think there is a thing wrong w/you. You just need to get more confidence. One thing i notice is the punctuation in a pattern. that makes a big difference. Just take it easy and read it over and over and make notes not on the original pattern but a copy so you will not mark up your pattern. good luck


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

I just ordered this book on one of the earlier post's recommendation. 

Knitting in Plain English : Maggie Righetti (Paperback, 2007)

You can get a really good price if you do a search on
www.allbookstores.com. I payed around $11.00 including shipping from half.com.

A good clear reference book in invaluable. 

All the best, a year from now you will be turning out work you never thought today you could ever do.


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 2, 2012)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I once shared with a friend years ago that learning to knit was as hard as quitting smoking. Hard. Frustrating. Sometimes you don't know where to turn. Sometimes you don't know if you can do it.

Encouragement helps keep you going! I promise you that if you are confused, frustrated if you PM me and just talk to me, ramble on, say what it is and I will listen and share back with you. I will make the time to try to change the way something is presented so that you can just simply "get it".

That's all I have to offer, since there's nothing more visual then sharing back and forth with you so you can see it in writing and try it till you get it.

I'm looking forward to sharing your knitting journey with you if you decide to take me up on it. I promise if I don't know the answer - we'll figure it out together!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I have that book as well, it is an excellent reference book.


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

WOW!! A huge response. I didn't expect this many people to reach out. Once again overwhelmed in this new world of knitting but this time I'm overwhelmed in a touching sort of way. I guess I have found the right forum to be part of through my struggles to learn this amazing skill. Thank you so much for EVERY reply. I worked a long day today and it was so great to come home and have all of these helpful reply's I took notes as I went through and read the entire thread. Thanks again!


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

You have had lots of good suggestions eg YouTube tutorials which are magic. I was wondering if you have the same problem that I have. My issue is that I try to read patterns (particularly crochet patterns) and get horribly confused and start nothing as it seems all too hard!! My solution is find something you like and just follow the pattern one step at a time. If you try to read ahead it doesn't make sense. However, if you just progress along following the pattern it all works out fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I find great knitting books at the library. I order from various libraries and pick up local. Works out great as I have no money to spend on books, just YARN!! oh, and cat food. My current find is "Picture Knits" by Betty Barnden. Lucky me, there is even a kitty picture pattern to learn.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh! Please don't give up!  you can do this! I've been knitting off and on since I was 14 (and that was a long time ago! Lol) I'm working on the 'dead' fish hats for my grandboys - 4 of them! I had never heard of W&T and for every hat I've had to look at the description of the stitch several times. So don't despair. I'm a visual learner also. Try going to YouTube - great stuff there - I learned the German Cast On, but still have to go back and watch it again and again. Just break it up like someone said into one line/row at a time and don't be afraid to 'frog it' and start again. Ypull be awesome and what a sense of satisfaction you'll have!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


I sure do!! I have to read the pattern 4-5 times before I feel confident enough to try the first few stitches. I just started trying to understand the grid patterns (brain fart, can't remember what they are actually called). But once I start the pattern it comes together.


----------



## MissP (Mar 1, 2011)

do you recall learning how to groom dogs? It requires alot of patience, so you must be good)) Schnauzer beards and poodle ears come to mind.
Knitting is one step or stitch at a time too.
the concept is shown well on all the websites they suggested.
Just treat yourself as well as you treat those doggies and you will get past the confusion.
I use youtube all the time now because I like to see what I am doing too. 
SO many helpful people here will help you to figure out how to do each stitch or read pattern parts.
Godo luck


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Sometimes the pattern "writer" person just assumes we are all on the same page. NOT.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

You are NOT alone!!! 
>My method is to copy the pattern, if it is in digital form 
and then reformat it by spacing and returns, ie; step by step on a separate line. 
>Sometimes with dots or stars before each step
> I also make the font size larger. 
> I tend to highlight the stitch numbers
>This extra effort allows me to mark the page as I go along and the spacing seems to ' trick" my mind into being confident to achieve the steps by only doing one step at a time. 
>The other benefit is that by working with the pattern before actually starting the project gives you an overview( one you don't have to remeber but you sort of develop a feeling for)

I am not a control freak but have found this to be a way to give me a way out of the confusion of pattern reading and also it helps me cope with interruptions as I know where I am up to.

Hope this all makes sense, Regards,
Lilian


----------



## dachsieangelgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

You are completely not ALONE!! I am also a beginning knitter and sometimes it seems to me that there is an easier way for these patterns to be explained. Beginner means beginner and some of the instructions are given for someone who already knows everything. Very confusing! So take a deep breath and try to find a knitting group in your area. My knitting group is wonderful and all the women are incredibly helpful. Good Luck!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't give up on the knitting. Even those of us who have knitted for a long time have trouble with a pattern now and then.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've found that patterns in magazines seem to be written in another language. I could write them easier. First I look them over to see if I think I can do it if the picture looks fairly easy. The first thing to do is to figure out the gauge. Then go slowly and read only one step at a time as you go. I keep a crib sheet of each step so that my count doesn't get off. Then take the next step. If I read too far along, I find it to be very difficult. Just take your time. Sound easy? No?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This sounds like one for me...
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/reading-stitch-patterns-for-knitting.html :thumbup:


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm working a shawl pattern that is rather convoluted: Row 7: repeat row 4; Rows 8 & 9 : repeat rows 5 & 6 (6 is: repeat row4) When you finish 9 rows, repeat entire pattern 9 times.  I printed out a spreadsheet with the actual rows listed that I can check off each as I complete it. Otherwise, it would be frogged permanently, for sure. This is an EASY pattern! Sometimes you just have to re-write the directions to make them understandable to you.

As to Utube, if one video doesn't make sense, or moves too fast, etc. look further. There are lots of videos of any one subject: some good, some bad. Keep looking.

Don't give up! you'll one day have that Ahaaa! moment!


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, we used to knit, because we could not afford the "knit-
ready-made's". Now that knitting has become a "Fashion"
thing - People spend $100 just buying the knitting needles.
The pattern for a simple hat, calls for 2 sets of circular
needles and a set of dpn's. You don't have the yarn yet,
but already spend $30 - $40+ and your time accounts for
nothing. Also the patterns come from allover the world,
have been translated, over and over again, and often make
no sense at all. I am glad I learned 70+ years ago. Today
I look at something, add something, delete something and
knit it, and it's what I like. I also stay away from those
super expensive yarns - too expensive - also might not work
up right, taking care of them too expensive and they sure
would irritate my skin. Knitting is supposed to be FUN AND
SAVE you money!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> My dear, you are not alone.
> This happens all the time.
> My brain is like a sieve. Some times I find it so hard to grasp information and get to a part of pattern where I have to read it over and over before it sinks in and I can continue.
> How do you think we learn new patterns? Everyone learns by their mistakes and then moves on.
> ...


Its not that ypur brain is a sieve- it all escapes through the large orifaces on your head! wonderful avatar.


----------



## pammiewammie (Dec 5, 2011)

The best trick I learned was to use sticky notes on the pattern. I always put the sticky note just above the line I'm working on. That way, I can write a note to myself if I need to, and I'm not confused by what I've already done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dlcolse, that would be great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wincelot, not smarter, just not frustrated with your problem!


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

hennalady said:


> sinait said:
> 
> 
> > Wincelot said:
> ...


Possibly ... would have to take scissors to it and cut a little sliver. Clever thought, though. I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I work with people that love to knit, but have the same problem. One thing I've taught them is to actually take a pattern apart one row at a time. They use index cards to help them keep less confused. Each row is written on an index card for reference. Instead of writing it like this: row 1 - knit 1, purl 1, slp 1, psso 1, etc., they write it down like this:
row 1
knit 1
purl 1
slp 1
psso 1

They find it easier to read if it's written that way instead of in one long sentence. Again, each row is written out on an idex card by itself. This has really helped them keep a pattern straight. Good luck! It will come to you soon. Just don't panic and breathe....we've all been there.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

It`s nice to know that I am not the only one with this problem. I also find that focusing on one line at a time and checking off each one on paper keeps me from going crazy. Thanks for asking your question. We have a lot of help on this site. Enjoy !!!! this hobby. springchicken66


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

sinait said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > sinait said:
> ...


Keep me posted if you try it!! I would like to know if it works. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabrini (Aug 19, 2011)

As a teacher of needlework I have students say that pattern
reading is so difficult. In time as you advance perhaps you will find more difficult patterns. But for right now I tell my students. 1. Pause at every comma
2. Stop at at every period
In others slow down. You all are very smart and pattern reading comes with time.
I am not too active on this blog. But I think you all are so 
nice and helpful to each other. Wonderful place .


----------



## Cabrini (Aug 19, 2011)

Left out words--too much of fast typing.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Index cards work great. Somewhere in the 70's I completed six afghans using that method. Decades later, realized I must have used the same number of cast on stitches but failed to note that number. Now, a great amount of trial and error will prevail to duplicate the pattern. quote=Mimihugs]I work with people that love to knit, but have the same problem. One thing I've taught them is to actually take a pattern apart one row at a time. They use index cards to help them keep less confused. Each row is written on an index card for reference. Instead of writing it like this: row 1 - knit 1, purl 1, slp 1, psso 1, etc., they write it down like this:
row 1
knit 1
purl 1
slp 1
psso 1

They find it easier to read if it's written that way instead of in one long sentence. Again, each row is written out on an idex card by itself. This has really helped them keep a pattern straight. Good luck! It will come to you soon. Just don't panic and breathe....we've all been there.[/quote]


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

The plumbers tape is a perfect idea. I shall try it. Something good to have on hand anyway. I move shower heads around for guests. I keep the best one in my bath and change it to the guest bath when necessary. I know, you all didn't need to know that.


hennalady said:


> sinait said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

i do in home care and housekeeping so i always have some on hand. It is worth the whole dollar it costs!! many great uses. 


Wincelot said:


> The plumbers tape is a perfect idea. I shall try it. Something good to have on hand anyway. I move shower heads around for guests. I keep the best one in my bath and change it to the guest bath when necessary. I know, you all didn't need to know that.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

CLewis said:


> I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?


My goodness, EXACTLY how I feel about crocheting directions!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

soneka said:


> CLewis said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?
> ...


Thats funny, I can follow crochet patterns without any issues. Knitting directions confuse me. I think it is a right vs. left BRAIN thing!! LOL
:idea: :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

sometime I use a highlighter. Also, I wanted to learn some new stitches, so made squares for each stitch in the book; then put together they make a lovely afghan. I also have a hard time holding large items because the weight hurts my hands. So I make squares & put them together.


----------



## Bobbi5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi. I have found that Visual Quick Tips Knitting by Sharon Turner is a great help. I borrowed a copy from my library and liked it so much I bought a copy. I got the small version so it is easy to fit in my bag. I use it all the time.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

marilynflynn said:


> I'm finding the same frustration with crocheting.I had heard many years ago that knitting was more user friendly regarding the use of patterns and easy to understand directions.I truly was considering putting my crochet hooks away and taking out my knitting needles but it seems as though the same issues are now with the knitting patterns as well.


Flynn, all stitches, both knit and crochet, are combinations of the loop-making process. Crochet catches the yarn/thread with a hook and makes loops. I find that knitting is easier on the hands because the needles take the stress of pulling the yarn/thread more than just the hands.
That said, there are 5 ways to do this loop making in knitting: Cast on, knit, purl, yarn over, bind off. All stitches are combinations/variations of those 5 things.
So, neither crochet nor knit is really hard. The only "hard" part is putting those actions together in a meaningful way [according to a pattern that you or someone else thought up].
It's like riding a bike. U learn to do the simple movements that get the bike going and keep it up. You learn to do the movements of knit or crochet and keep it up. You practice knit and purl and before U know it, you're making fancy cables. You try your hand at 2 colors and before U know it, you're making mosiacs and intarsias and fair isles. I've been doing it since I was about 8 and I'm 71 and still doing it. For the pattern-reading part, some KP-ers have already given U sites U can use for learning the jargon and abbreviations.
Nothing to it but to do it. Welcome to the [KFL/Knitting For Life] KP Family!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

brenda m said:


> sometime I use a highlighter. Also, I wanted to learn some new stitches, so made squares for each stitch in the book; then put together they make a lovely afghan. I also have a hard time holding large items because the weight hurts my hands. So I make squares & put them together.


Have you tried using circular needles. also, knit at a table where you can rest the weight of the project on it instead of your arms and hands.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> CLewis said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know that I'm not alone. I am a new knitter. I am a very visual person. A very visual learner. I generally follow instructions well. I am a very detail oriented person. I am a dog groomer for goodness sakes. But for the love of everything in this world that is holy I get so utterly confused trying to read a knitting patteren. I just need things to be put plainly and in very ordinary laymans terms. I feel like an idot. I have made quite a few things already and they have turned out well. I keep finding patterens for things that are supposed to be EASY knits or a bump up from EASY and I am having the darndest time figuring some of these things out. I know if I could just figure it out I'd be able to knit what ever the project of choice is but I freak out b/c I have to read it and not see it and move on. Please tell me have any of you had this trouble?
> ...


Excuse me CLewis, maybe you mean knit "charts"? I found them hard at first, too. A KP sister said she was having a time trying to understand American patterns all written out. She was used to charts in her native Germany.
Go figure!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

3star777 said:


> Some patterns are more detailed and hard to read and some are just poorly written. I'm currently learning how to do the Entrelac knit pattern and the instructions are two pages of complicating mumbo-jumbo that are highly intimidating and far harder to understand than this simple pattern actually is. It's the same thing over and over and the only real change is whether you're moving to the left or to the right. So no, don't think you are the only one that has problems reading patterns - it's not always 'us' - sometimes it's 'them'.


Threestar, "Knitting for Dummies" is a GREAT resource for entrelac. It breaks it down into easy-to-follow steps with pictures that actually show you how it's done.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> This sounds like one for me...
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/reading-stitch-patterns-for-knitting.html :thumbup:


Hey, thats what I said!!LOL


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Dear CLewis,
I have found that using a "learn to knit" book written for children is very helpful (If I want to learn anything, I search for a children's book on the subject.) Also, Leisure Arts patterns seem to be clear and written out so they are easier to follow. One last hint would be to find out if your town has a senior citizen center--generally there are quite a few ladies who would be delighted to give you lessons. I learned to knit when I was 8 years old, and still find it necessary to see a stitch/technique done before my very (aging) eyes, lol.

Keep up the practice. Maybe someday you can tell me how to kep my Maltese neat, lol!

Take care,
Karen N.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yo are not alone. I too have trouble with some instructions. I purchased a book "Teach Yourself How To Knit Visually" it has helped me a great deal. I too am a visual learner. I also taught Cosmetology for many years. The advise that I gave my students is to just try your best, don't strive for perfection, instead strive for excellence. Also Practice, Practice, Practice. It is sometimes hard to do. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

I have an ACE Hdwr. list and this is on it............THANK YOU>


hennalady said:


> i do in home care and housekeeping so i always have some on hand. It is worth the whole dollar it costs!! many great uses.
> 
> 
> Wincelot said:
> ...


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the same problem, plus I have a short term memory problem from a stroke I had years ago, but I am just taking it really slow and have not attempted to do anything hard yet. I have bought the yarn for knitting blocks of different colors to eventually make an afghan for my grandson. I also bought the yarn to make a couple of scarves to practice on. I've been at this since August of last year and with all the help on this site and U Tube and local yarn shops, I haven't given up...it just makes me want to do it more. Don't think you've picked the wrong hobby...I think we all learn it...just at different levels. Hang in there! You can do this!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi! I haven't been knitting very long either.. I think we just need to be persistent.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

try www.knittinghelp.com


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

what brand of needles did you choose?


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Discovered all of you in 2011 and you have given me courage to finish things that have been on needles for what seems like forever. I have been led down learning paths I had no idea existed. No questions today. Only a thank you note and will be turning PC on in 2012 mornings to see what great offerings await me.


hennalady said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like one for me...
> ...


----------



## Crystal Jackman (May 25, 2011)

I am a new knitter. It has been a little over 9 months since I picked up my first set of needles! I am self taught with the exception of some tips from knitters on another site and U-Tube,mostly I just find a pattern I like and want to do and look up the Abbreviations and techniques and go from there.
I also have to re-write patterns to make it easier for me to follow! It is worth it after the piece is finished and I can say "WOW I did it!" 
As for the patterns that say "EASY" I agree, most of the time they are only easy to an experienced knitter or the designer of the pattern!! Misleading to me who has very little experience. So I gave up on looking at the Skill level of the pattern and go by what I like!


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

No you are not alone. Like all the other replies i have been knitting since i was a young girl (now 65) and sometimes feel like you. I find that if i write the pattern down i understand it better when i come to knit it. The abrevations can be downloaded on a number of free websites. i made a copy and could send it to you if you cannot find it. It also has information and to the different names for different types of wool used either in America or UK togther with needle size and crochet hooks. You would need to send your email address to me in a private message


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Alpha Books has published a book by Gail Diven and Cindy Kitchel called The
Complete Idiot's Guide to Knitting and Crocheting. I have really found this book useful many times when I just couldn't understand what's going on in these directions. I know that there is also a Knitting for Dummies available; it's just that my book store had this one. This book has really good cartoon drawings, too that make me laugh every time. Try one!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, I posted the online link to that one in this posting too 


Dot Smith said:


> Alpha Books has published a book by Gail Diven and Cindy Kitchel called The
> Complete Idiot's Guide to Knitting and Crocheting. I have really found this book useful many times when I just couldn't understand what's going on in these directions. I know that there is also a Knitting for Dummies available; it's just that my book store had this one. This book has really good cartoon drawings, too that make me laugh every time. Try one!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry double posting


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.[/quote]

To CLewis: Please don't ever feel you cannot do it. Just take one set of instructions at a time, look them up on u-tube or ask for advise here and do a little training swatch. Then the next set of instructions. Break them down between commas, brackets or whatever they are printed in, write each set on a recipe card, they are not so scarey then. I could not groom a dog so you teach us and we will help you....Della


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Just remember.....all of us were new knitters and crocheters at one time....just hang in there and you'll get it. Determination is the key.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Della said:


> Thank you so much for the websites. And yes I have done scarves which I love simple beautiful and trendy. Dishcloths, just basic, working on my second very basic shawl currently. I am having a heck of a time figuring out patterns for a simple afghan. But maybe you're right I've picked the wrong hobby. I just figured that I am amazing at what I do and there is so much detail in my profession and so many different things to learn. I wanted to be able to learn knitting like I know grooming and showing dogs. But maybe I never will.


 To CLewis: Please don't ever feel you cannot do it. Just take one set of instructions at a time, look them up on u-tube or ask for advise here and do a little training swatch. Then the next set of instructions. Break them down between commas, brackets or whatever they are printed in, write each set on a recipe card, they are not so scarey then. I could not groom a dog so you teach us and we will help you....Della[/quote]

You did not learn dog grooming and showing in one step...Knitting is like that. It takes many slow steps to learn. Take it slow, practice, study the charts/instructions and rewrite them so they are easier to understand at a glance. You can do this and will feel very accomplished when you do


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I am also a visual person. I have a friend who, like me, crochets. We have trouble reading patterns. Anyway, Laura looks at a photo and draws the picture, and sometimes makes it from the picture because she can't read the pattern. Sometimes I start out with the pattern and end up deviating from it and finish it by making my own creation of what it is supposed to be. Sometimes I find that patterns are very tedious. I don't have the patience for them and to learn all the abbreviations they inserted, in which I have to use from the abbreviation chart in the book or someplace else. (I have half a PHD, way beyond my MA, so I know we both can follow directions.) Sometimes patterns have mistakes, sometimes they are written to save space. Laura sells her crocheted creations, all made without a pattern!
I have another friend, who is a designer, and see that she makes her own designs without patterns unless she is knitting a lace shawl. She uses the charts and the graph paper for those because they are extremely complicated and she has to count stitches and cross them off after she makes a few. She says that even Vogue makes mistakes in their paterns. But she is so advanced that she can see the mistakes. She also says there isn't a "Knitting POLICE" to tell you that you didn't follow the pattern or that it came out wrong. If it looks the way you want it and you are satisfied, it's good.
But this friend combined 3 different techniques into one to make mittens in magic loop. I struggled through 9 pairs of those and wrote her verbal instructions 6 times over until I could make a pair. It was a challange but I finally did it. It took me 3 years to learn how to make magic loop socks from her. The last thing I couldn't follow was her way of doing the afterthought heel. She dictates what to do and her verbal instructions are 3 times faster than whoat she wants to tell you. I couldn't follow UNTIL this year when http://www.theknitgirlls.com (podcast- may8, 2011 or March 21, 2011 did thier afterthough heel and I also bought Anne Budd's Master sock class book ( with DVD)and Cookie a also has a great sock book with the after -thought heel. I was determined to learn how to make socks in magic loop, two at a time/ toe up/ on a 40 inch needle. I am just finishing my 12th pair. ( I have the "waste yarn inserted for the heels. I knitted up to the top of one sock and bound off. This is the first pair I started doing two at a time and because I had to rip out an inch on one sock I separated them into two different needles and made them separately. I use self-striping yarn so I don't have to use a pattern. But I do have two skeins of solid yarn with the toes already done. After I knit straight for 7 inches up to the heels and put the waste yarn in, and then knit straight for an inch and a half after the heels, I can start a pattern twist, maybe a small "baby twist" only because the yarn is a solid sea green and the other yarn is a hot magenta pink!
I think you have to start with smalll patterns and learn the instructions. One thing I really hate to do are raglan sleeves! I crocheted 3 sweaters this summer at the pool between swimming laps. I made the sweaters in 3 or 4 days each. I just corchet straight up using a "dropped shoulder" and crochet or if I am knitting, leave a hloe for the arms. I am a lazy knitted / crocheter. I turn my work inside out and crochet the sides together. I really don't like the Matress stitch. (Lernign the Kitchener stitch is a horror for joining those knitted mittens and the toes on socks!
Lastly- have you ever heard of freeform knitting & crocheting? Google it. Also Prudence Mapstone instructs it when she comes here from Austrailia. Annie's Attic has some cheap pamphlets on freeform. You make an overall fabric with any yarn and any stitches you want. You combine kntting and crocheting. I will try to scan my freeform sweater .You really don't use any pattern! (hot pinks- all in Noro . I had to get rid of the Noro, so I made the sweater. I didn't close it , so it looks uneven. The light blue was crocheted at the pool/ no pattern. The others are mittens from my friend's verbal directions. And one pair of socks!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

HI- I saw my friend has "Knitting for Dummies" and after I looked at it I find it's too complicated & BORING!!!!. The explanations put me to sleep and I got "lost" half way through.
There are better books out there. Go to Barnes & Noble, if there is one near you, and look at the books. If you find one you can understand, buy it or get it form Amazon as used. ( I find that after you pay shiiping from Amazon , it comes out to the same amount I'd pay form Barnes and Nobles. Barnes and Noble bookstores lets you sit and read the books for hours. They have a huge selection. I have 128 books, both knitting and crocheting. I keep the names on a list rointed out and then on a flashdrive. I think I just bought one book I already had, a crocheting about hats, used on Amazon. It's because I had forgotten that I moved half my books to a bookshelf in a closed bookcase in antoher bedroom. That's what happens when you try to make clean & order! (Did pay too much, luckily.)


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- I seem to have a bunch of circular neeldes that I use over and over. I LIKE CHEAP and insist that I buy cheap!!! 
I bought Pony needles made in India some are from Knitpics and others I bought while on vacation for $3 or $4 and Hya-hya , made in China. The zero and size one (US) or 3mm40 in. circulars I use for my socks. The 7 or 8 in circulars/16in.length I use for hats that I make for our troops in magic loop and 40in. circulars for my own mittens. I also have a few size 8 circulars for sweaters. But lately, if I want to make a quick swater in 3 days, I'll crochet it. I can crochet a hat in an hour and a half but I just made a hat for our troops in Afghanistan and it took me 6 1/2 hours and I knit fast! Crocheting takes no time! I made 4 pairs of crocheted mittens last week. I had some yarn rolling around in my stash that I had to use up good stuff.( Ithink one ball was Schaeffer. I crocheted one mitten in 2hours, so 4 hours for the pair. Whereas in magic loop, knitting, in the round, it takes me 3 times as long. YOU are right! It has to be fun and not difficult. I look at a picture and a pattern and see if it's not involved. I just saw a Vogue photo ( December newsletter) of a pullover "city scape" or something like that. One of the KP knitters, Advanced of course! made it. It was black buildings skyscrapers, white little windows inside each building on a white sky background. I am sure she had to change yarn with every stitch or every few stitches. I decided I won't even look at the pattern. I am lazy and don't like to stress myself out. Life is too stressing without knitting being stressful. ( one example- in NYC we have a cooking gas company. I don't cook much and use one therm a month. They charge me $15.93 a month anyway. Two months ago I joined an energy delivery supply comp. that called me . They are form Florida. They promised to get $1.47 taken off my account in taxes or something. Anyway, $1.47 is o.k. by me! Well, I had to get rid of them because they don't do what they promised. Anyway, after I paid my gas bill to Brooklyn Union/ National Grid and mailed it on Sat. , I got another bill today for $1.47 more!! I had to call them to ask what happened. They explained that I owe them more $ because I cancelled the other company in the middle of the month. It will even out next month. I had to write another check for $1.47. Everything is a big deal! More complicated and companies don't do what they promise. I wanted to pay less. I am still registered with US gas & Electric for the electric celivery even though Con Edison is my Electric co. I save $9 on moe bill and $3 on the other bill this month. But I will give that company one more month and see if it is still a savings or I'll have tocall up and cancel that one too. I hate to spend time on the phone cancelling. 
Crocheting is less complicated and knitting is a bit more than crocheting. I learned to crochet when I was 4 and to knit when I was 10. (See some of my photos above on this page. / My mom taught me. She used patterns when she knitted 1950's- 1970's, but not in crocheting.)


----------



## cathiea (Sep 27, 2011)

Truly you are not alone. You just need someone to work with. My skills at both knitting and crochet are not expert by any means and I tend to look for simple paterns that I can feel comfortable with. However, my sister is more experienced and talked me into doing a crochet a long last summer. I was skeptical since we live in 2 different states and there were a few stitches I was unfamiliar with. We spent a lot of time on the phone and emailed photo's of stitches and in no time I finished a crochet summer top. We are now making wrap around sweaters together as our own knit along. Don't give up - find a friend.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

HI- Do you know Prudence Mapstone form Austrailia? She has a news letter - Threads and More. Anyway, she doens freeform. She comes to the uSA once in a while. We are having a Vogue International show in NYC and I think she might be here to teach freeform >About 5 years ago I took a one day workshop with her. YOU MUST, MUSt meet her and take her freeform workshop. I love freeform. I made a freeform sweater in Noro yarn. I scanned it a few pages bak on this newsletter. Anyway, you don't foolow a pattern but make a fabric and you can use any yarn and mix crochet and knit, which is what I did in my sweater. I have about 4 freeform books and some cheap Annie's Attic pamphlet books. As you are form Austrailia, I thought you might have heard of her because she's famous. I know Austrailia is a huge continent. But she gets around in the knitting world there.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I am also a visual hands on learner. I would suggest if you find a pattern you want to do just sit down and do it one step at a time. I know they say to read the pattern over first. If I did this I would never make anything cause some of them are so intimidating but if you just get started and take it one step at a time as it comes you might find it easier and not be quites so intimidated by the instrustions. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm with you!


----------

